# Feierabendrunden Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

um den GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread nicht 'vollzumüllen', gibts hier nun den Platz zum Austoben.



			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin und weitere Willkommene...
> 
> So, Ihr Buben... (und Mädels na klar...),
> 
> ...


 
Danke Ralf für den ersten Schritt und vor der Bewahrung einer weiteren Umfrage  

Allerdings muss ich einen Antrag auf Verlegung der Startzeit und des Startortes stellen:

Startzeit (nicht Sammelzeit  ) 18:00 Uhr statt 17:50 Uhr.
Sammelzeit = Startzeit - 15 min.
Startort nicht Bensberger Fussgängerzone, sondern Haus der Vereine, Hardt 42, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg zwischen Bensberger Sportplatz und Freibad Milchborntal, da viel bessere Parkmöglichkeit für Auswärtige vorhanden ist.
Wenn wir darüber klar sind, stelle ich den Termin ins LMB rein.

VG Martin

PS:

Feierabendrunden (c) by @hardy_aus_k  

Feierabendrunden Bensberg/Moitzfeld (c) by @indian and @juchhu


----------



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

Wenn ich bis um 20:00 Uhr nichts mehr höre/lese ,
dann stelle ich den Termin mit Karte ins LMB rein.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (6. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Feierabendrunden Bensberg/Moitzfeld



 

Ihr SPALTER... ;-)

LG:GF


----------



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr SPALTER... ;-)
> 
> LG:GF


 
Wer sucht, wird dazu eine interessante Theorieentwicklung zu gruppendynamischen Prozessen in MTB-Internet-Fahrgemeinschaften von einem Herrn, ähm wie heißt er nochmal, ach ja richtig, Herr JUCHHU hier im Forum finden.  

Die Feierabendrunden im Bergischen [(c) by hardy_aus_k ] sind schon eine tolle Aktion, aber mir sind die Startpunkte zu weit weg. Ich will in der Woche mich aufs Bike schwingen max. 10-15 min zu einem Treffpunkt fahren, sammeln und losfahren.

Und warum soll ich erst mit dem Auto rumdüsen wenn ich hier vor der Haustür, kurze, mittlere, lange Strecken mit geringem, mittleren und höheren Farhtechnikansprüchen sowohl im Hellen als auch im Dunkeln bei Trockenheit und Nässe fahren kann. 

Außerdem wollte ich für die möglicherweise kleine Fangemeinde nicht den großen wundervollen einzigartigen und einzig wahren Thread vollmüllen.

VG Martin

PS:

Außerdem könnte ich ja auch mal langsam wieder überlegen, meine Fahrtechnikkurse in der Hardt wieder aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## indian (6. April 2005)

Hallo Martin, alles klar...

hab die Kiste gerade erst angemacht, daher die späte Antwort.

Haus der Vereine ist gut!!

Bis morgen...

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## juchhu (6. April 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, alles klar...
> 
> hab die Kiste gerade erst angemacht, daher die späte Antwort.
> 
> ...


 
Wußte ich's doch, dass dies kein Problem darstellen wird.

Hier die URL für LMB

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=531

Eintragen, marsch, marsch.

Jeder der ein GARMIN GPS-Gerät hat und damit umgehen kann, bitte aufzeichnungsbereit mitbringen.

Wir werden die morgige Runde mit unterschiedlichen Aufzeichnungsmodi speichern lassen. Falls  nur Du, Ralf @indian, Dein GEKO 201 mitbringst, können wir zumindest die Runde mit niedrigster und höchster Aufzeichnungsdichte speichern. Ich werde die ACTIVE LOGs dann auswerten und die Speicherung auf einen Namenstrack auswerten.

Ergebnisse dann im GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread. Interessant sind die Ergebnisse für alle, die professionell/semiprofessionell Tourguiding oder sich mit Alpen-X Gedanken herumschlagen.

Bis morgen

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Interessant sind die Ergebnisse für alle, die professionell/semiprofessionell Tourguiding ...


Kann es sein, dass ich da - mehr oder weniger schlecht versteckt - eine Nötigung herauslese?!?   
Ich werde ihr widerstehen - erstens, wenn ich so rausschaue und das einzigartige deutsche Aprilwetter sehe ...  
und zweitens gibt es heute auch noch.

Trotzdem euch beiden viel Spaß bei den Tauchübungen und Schlammpackungen 

Stefan


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2005)

Hallo Martin,

mir ist die Anreise zu den einzig wahren "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen Land" meist nicht zu weit.

Aber ich reise ja auch auf dem Bike an   

Freue mich trotzdem über das Angebot in Bensberg/Moitzfeld.
Das verkürzt meine An-/Abreisezeiten ganz erheblich.

Werde mich also in Zukunft öfter mal sehen lassen.

Sportliche Grüße

 


PS: Fully gesucht


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... Werde mich also in Zukunft öfter mal sehen lassen.
> ...
> PS: Fully gesucht


Ja, dann - hau' rein! Den Weg kennst du ja und findest zur Not auch allein zurück ...   

Stefan

P.S.: Fully zu verkaufen!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich lese, dass sich *Juchhu* um das Mountainbiking im Bereich "Bensberg/Moitzfeld" kümmern möchte, fällt es mir leicht, auf den Gebietsanspruch zu verzichten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (7. April 2005)

Will auch mit! Darf ich auch ohne Elektroknecht?  

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass ich da - mehr oder weniger schlecht versteckt - eine Nötigung herauslese?!?
> Ich werde ihr widerstehen - erstens, wenn ich so rausschaue und das einzigartige deutsche Aprilwetter sehe ...
> und zweitens gibt es heute auch noch.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, keine Nötigung.  Ich schrieb, dass die Ergebnisse für bestimmte Leute interessant sind  , das Mitfahren ist nicht zwingend notwendig.  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> mir ist die Anreise zu den einzig wahren "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen Land" meist nicht zu weit.
> 
> ...


 
Wir fahren in zwei verschiedenen Ligen. Für mich ist die Anreise und Abreise notwendiges Übel  , für Dich Warmup  und Cooldown. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich lese, dass sich *Juchhu* um das Mountainbiking im Bereich "Bensberg/Moitzfeld" kümmern möchte, fällt es mir leicht, auf den Gebietsanspruch zu verzichten
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt bleibt doch mal alle locker. Hier gibt es keine Gebietsansprüche, vorausgesetzt, man räumt die Bäume weg.  

Ich möchte zukünftig versuchen, in dem Gebiet Hardt, östlicher Königsforst und Lüderich 2 Töurchen pro Woche zu 'installieren'.

Andere Touranbieter und -guide sind immer herzlich willkommen und eingeladen, bisher Bewährtes weiter fortzuführen.

"Never change a wining team!" 



			
				FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mit! Darf ich auch ohne Elektroknecht?
> 
> Frank


 
Jeder darf mit, auch ohne Elektroknecht.  Voraussetzungen sind nur MTB und Helm. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (7. April 2005)

*ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG!!!*


*Muss aus beruflichen Gründen die Startzeit von 18:00 auf 18:30 Uhr verlegen.*

*SORRY  *


*VG Martin*


*PS: Handynummer 0172/8002346.*

*Licht für Tour empfehlenswert, vorausgesetzt, wir fahren länger als 1,5 Stunden.*


----------



## Std(;-) (7. April 2005)

ne frage da haus der vereine wo ist das genau 

danke Stefan


----------



## indian (7. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem euch beiden viel Spaß bei den Tauchübungen und Schlammpackungen
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

nix Tauchübung! Und die Schlammpackung war nicht der Rede wert...

Hatten aber einen netten Einstieg in die künftigen Ausflugsaktivitäten in unserer schönen Umgebung.
Schade, dass Du nicht mit konntest...

Hat Spaß gemacht und ich freu`mich auf weiteres.

Auf bald

Grüße
Ralf

PS: Danke Martin! War `ne schöne Runde....

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja,
einige der alten Recken 
aus dem Winterschlaf zu locken
und zum Leben zu erwecken...
(Sch...-Jambus)

...gilt nicht für Christian... 

@Stefan2: BAB4 Abfahrt Bensberg, Rtg. Bensberg, geradeaus, Kölner Str. (B55) hoch, große Kreuzung (linke Seite Verwaltungsberufsgenossenschaft, rechte Seite Kreissparkasse) links, nächste rechts, nächste links, auf dieser Straße bleiben bis ans Ende, dann findest Du den Anfang!


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der Bericht von unserer ersten Mini-Tour.

Danke gebührt Ralf @indian für sein Tourguiding auf leider nicht ganz trockenen Wegen.  

Nachdem ich leider durch eine unvorhersehbare berufliche Aktion die Startzeit um 30 min. nach hinten schieben mußte, fing es pünktlich kurz nach 18:00 Uhr in Moitzfeld an zu regnen, just zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich nach Hause kam, um mich umzuziehen. Ganz toll.  

In Rekordzeit umgezogen und gepackt, dann noch schnell die aktuellen Forumseinträge gesichtet, und schon trudelten die ersten PMs ein mit dem Tenor "Was bedeutet bei Euch langsam und leicht?" sowie "Wo ist denn eigentlich genau der Treffpunkt?".

Also ein für alle mal:

"langsam und leicht" bedeutet, dass wir auf jeden warten, d.h. keinen zurücklassen, und abhängig von Kondition und Fahrtechnikstand entsprechende Streckenführung vornehmen. V-Schnitt liegt bei 10-12 km/h je nach Geländeformation. Momentangeschwindigkeit wird im Up- und Downhill so angepasst, dass wir als geschlossene Gruppe erkennbar sind.

Tut mir zukünftig den Gefallen, dass Ihr Eure Entscheidung früher trefft, ob Ihr nun mitkommt oder nicht. Und bei einem angesetzten Termin um 18:10 Uhr nachzufragen, wo der Treffpunkt ist und wie man dahinkommt, ist ein bisschen spät.

Da ich mir nun nicht ganz sicher war, ob der/die Betreffende(n) auftauchen würden, fuhren wir erst um 18:45 Uhr los. Und ab dann war Sonne und absolute Trockenheit von oben angesagt.  Die Götter waren also mit uns.  By the way: Zukünftig ist Startzeit wieder Startzeit.  

Vom Sportplatz aus ging es durch's Milchborntal nach Neuenhaus hoch. Birkenhöhe, Herweg, Richtung Bärbroich einen Uphill mit traumhafter Sicht über Kölner Bucht in den beginnenden Sonnenuntergang, und dann Downhill Richtung Immekeppel. In Immekeppel beschlossen wir dann angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Zeit und der geringen Lust mit Beleuchtung zu fahren, den direkten Weg über Straße wieder nach Moitzfeld ein zu schlagen.

Gemeinsame Tourdaten (da Anreise und Abreise nicht aufgezeichnet bzw. gelöscht wurden  )

Teilnehmer: Ralf @indian, Martin @juchhu
Datum: 07.04.2005
Startzeit: 18:45 Uhr
Tourlänge: 13,76 km
Gesamtzeit: 01:17:51
Zeit in Bewegung: 01:13:48
Zeit im Stand: 00:04:03
V-Schnitt: 10,61 km/h
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 11,19 km/h
V-max.: 44,3 km/h (meine )
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 341,8 m (100% SA), 381,7 m (0% SA), 457,6 m (FUGAWI)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 264,6 m (100% SA), 304,2 m (0% SA), 385,5 m (FUGAWI)
Tiefster Punkt: 99,8 m ü. NN (MM), 114,0 m ü. NN (FUGAWI)
Höchster Punkt: 250,3 m ü. NN (MM), 256,8 m ü. NN (FUGAWI)

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5 und FUGAWI 3.1.4.746

Profil:







3D-Darstellung:






2D-Darstellung:






Für GPS-Profils:

Die Tour wurde gleichzeitig von zwei GEKO 201 mit gleicher Softwareversion 2.5 aufgezeichnet. Dabei wurde das eine auf Aufzeichnungsmodus AUTO und Auflösung NIEDRIGST und das andere auf AUTO/HÖCHST eingestellt.

Einstellung NIEDRIGST generierte 279 Trackpunkte.
Einstellung HÖCHST generierte 489 Trackpunkte.

FAZIT: Selbst die Einstellung AUTO/NIEDRIGST generiert immer noch ca. 20 Trackpunkt pro gefahrenen km. Zuviele meiner Meinung nach.

Genaue Auswertung mit Kartengegenüberstellung erfolgt im GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread.

Nur damit keine Unklarheiten aufkommen:

Während Tour gehts nur um den Spass an der Freud'. 
GPS war, nachdem wir unsere Geräte zum Start eingestellt hatten, während der gesamten Tour keine Thema mehr.  

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Teilnehmer: Ralf @indian, Martin @juchhu
> Datum: 07.04.2005
> Startzeit: 18:45 Uhr
> ...


Kann ich das etwas 'exakter' haben?    Was z.B. heißt 100% SA??? SonnenAufgang??? Will ich das überhaupt wissen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich das etwas 'exakter' haben?  Was z.B. heißt 100% SA??? SonnenAufgang??? Will ich das überhaupt wissen???


 
Weitere Infos im GPS-WORKSHOP

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1833953&postcount=52

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich das etwas 'exakter' haben?    Was z.B. heißt 100% SA??? SonnenAufgang??? Will ich das überhaupt wissen???



Ich bin begeistert von den detaillierten Tourdaten. Wenn nur alle Tourguides sich die Mühe machen würden, würde ich sofort meinen Job auf 80% reduzieren, um alle statitischen Auswertungen machen zu können.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikel.j (8. April 2005)

@Juchhu: Prima, wenn ich mir Eure Tourdaten so anschaue ist das ja durchaus eine Möglichkeit den Abend zu verbringen   . Die Feierabend-Biker um Hardy sind ja mittlerweile schon fast eine Liga zu hoch für mich, unter einem 17er Schnitt und mindestens 600 hm tut sich ja da fast nnicht mehr   . Jetzt müßt Ihr nur noch für besser Wetter sorgen und ich kann mich nicht mehr entziehen. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, braucht man um diese Zeit unbedingt noch eine Lichtfunzel? Da ich noch keine habe und mir auch vor Herbst nicht unbedingt eine zulegen wollte kann das natürlich noch ein k.o.-Kriterium sein ...


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin begeistert von den detaillierten Tourdaten. Wenn nur alle Tourguides sich die Mühe machen würden, würde ich sofort meinen Job auf 80% reduzieren, um alle statitischen Auswertungen machen zu können.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Ich kann in Deinem Posting beim besten Willen keinen ironischen Unterton heraushören bzw. -lesen.  

Die Idee mit zwei (zufälligerweise baugleichen) GPS-Geräten die tour aufzuzeichnen, hat durch die unterschiedliche Einstellung mir wieder interessante Erkenntnisse vermitteln können.

Das nächste Mal werden wir im Duo-Modus ein Gerät auf AUTO/NIEDRIGST und das andere auf ENTFERNUNG/50 m einstellt.

By the way: Bei GARMIN GPS-Geräte führt eine Umspeicherung eines ACTIV LOGs auf einen Namentrack immer zur gleichen Anzahl der reduzierten Trackpunkte unabhängig von im Gerät vorgenommenen Einstellungen (leider, aber nachvollziehbar).

VG Martin

PS:

Feierabendrunden Bensberg/Moitzfeld mit weniger 30 km und mehr als 1.000 hm sind machbar.


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Prima, wenn ich mir Eure Tourdaten so anschaue ist das ja durchaus eine Möglichkeit den Abend zu verbringen  . Die Feierabend-Biker um Hardy sind ja mittlerweile schon fast eine Liga zu hoch für mich, unter einem 17er Schnitt und mindestens 600 hm tut sich ja da fast nnicht mehr  . Jetzt müßt Ihr nur noch für besser Wetter sorgen und ich kann mich nicht mehr entziehen. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, braucht man um diese Zeit unbedingt noch eine Lichtfunzel? Da ich noch keine habe und mir auch vor Herbst nicht unbedingt eine zulegen wollte kann das natürlich noch ein k.o.-Kriterium sein ...


 
Oh, oh, DU hast noch nicht die meine Antwort auf Hardys Posting gelesen, von wegen weniger als 30 km und mehr als 1.000 hm  

Thema Licht: Gestern war das Wetter schön. Bis 20:00 Uhr im Gelände und Straße ohne Licht fahrbar. Ab derzeit ca. 20:30 Uhr besser mit Licht.

Bei einer derzeit geplanten Startzeit zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr sowie Reisezeit von 1,5 - 2 Stunden reicht zur größeren Sicherheit ein Rücklicht.

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (8. April 2005)

Solange sich die 30 km und 1000 hm auf "bergab" beziehen habe ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme.    Sollte das ganze sich allerdings auf "bergauf" beziehen würde ich mit den 2 Stunden Fahrzeit doch etwas Probleme bekommen, 2,5 Stunden müßte ich dann schon einplanen und dann wäre es ja schon dunkel und ohne Lampe könnte ich dann ja nicht mitfahren. So ein Ärger !!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam werde ich irre    

Erst meutert das Volk, wenn nicht ein Höhepunkt nach dem anderen kommt. Dann gehe ich hin und versuche Touren anzubieten, die keine großartigen Verschnaufpausen mehr bieten. Das geht natürlich zu Lasten des Verhältnisses von Kilometer zu Höhenmeter   

Abgesehen davon, ist einer 17er Schnitt bei den Streckenprofilen vollkommenes Wunschdenken. Wir bewegen uns da eher im Bereich 11-13 Km/H.

Das traue ich aktuell maximal zwei bis drei Mountainbikern in der Feierabendszene zu, ohne das am Ende das Mountainbike Bestandteil der Erbmasse wird   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, braucht man um diese Zeit unbedingt noch eine Lichtfunzel? Da ich noch keine habe und mir auch vor Herbst nicht unbedingt eine zulegen wollte kann das natürlich noch ein k.o.-Kriterium sein ...


Da würde ich sagen, du guckst heute abend gegen 18:00 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr mal aus dem Fenster. Wenn es dann jeweils noch hell ist, kannst du das auf die Abende der kommenden Wochen adaptieren!


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Solange sich die 30 km und 1000 hm auf "bergab" beziehen habe ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme.  Sollte das ganze sich allerdings auf "bergauf" beziehen würde ich mit den 2 Stunden Fahrzeit doch etwas Probleme bekommen, 2,5 Stunden müßte ich dann schon einplanen und dann wäre es ja schon dunkel und ohne Lampe könnte ich dann ja nicht mitfahren. So ein Ärger !!!


 

Siehe Posting Stefan_SIT: Das wars dann mit der (Schlechten) Ausrede. 




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> langsam werde ich irre
> 
> ...


 
Was will der Dichter und Autor mir damit sagen? Bitte Antwort auf dem Niveau eines Vierzehnjährigen (und langsam schreiben  ) !



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich sagen, du guckst heute abend gegen 18:00 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr mal aus dem Fenster. Wenn es dann jeweils noch hell ist, kannst du das auf die Abende der kommenden Wochen adaptieren!


 
Guter, praxistauglicher Ansatz ohne GPS-Technik.

Hammel, Eins, setzen.   

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was will der Dichter und Autor mir damit sagen? Bitte Antwort auf dem Niveau eines Vierzehnjährigen (und langsam schreiben  ) !
> 
> VG Martin



Scheiss auf die Meinung und Vorstellungen der anderen und fahre als Tourguide die Touren, wo Du selbst Bock d'rauf hast !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (8. April 2005)

@Stefan: Wenn ich es körperlich und geistig schaffe werde ich mal einen Blick riskieren. Aber Du weist ja aus eigener Erfahrung, ältere Herren werden schnell  müde und brauchen ihren Schönheiutsschlaf, deshalb müssen sie früh in´s Bett, damit sie mrgens, wenn die jungen Mädels kommen fit sind   

@Hardy: Jetzt wollte ich Dir mal eine angemessenen Respekt erweisen ...


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiss auf die Meinung und Vorstellungen der anderen und fahre als Tourguide die Touren, wo Du selbst Bock d'rauf hast !!!
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
In der Kürze liegt die wahre Würze !   

Obwohl ich gestern nur Appendix war.   

VG MArtin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin begeistert von den detaillierten Tourdaten. Wenn nur alle Tourguides sich die Mühe machen würden, würde ich sofort meinen Job *auf 80%* reduzieren, um alle statitischen Auswertungen machen zu können.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hallo Hardy,
meinst Du auf 80 % oder *um 80 %*?

@Martin

"Feierabendrunden Bensberg/Moitzfeld mit weniger 30 km und mehr als 1.000 hm sind machbar."

Kannst Du mir das mal zeigen (ohne immer einen einzigen steilen Trail rauf und runter zu fahren)? Ich habe Probleme, im Bergischen (Anmerkung am Rande: Bensberg ist doch, dachte ich, auch im Bergischen: von daher ist der Name Deines neuen threads etwas irreführend) Land auf mehr als 30 HM pro km zu kommen.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiss auf die Meinung und Vorstellungen der anderen und fahre als Tourguide die Touren, wo Du selbst Bock d'rauf hast !!!
> Gruß
> Hardy


Braucht ihr einen Moderator??? Oder ihr raucht mal eine zusammen ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan: Wenn ich es körperlich und geistig schaffe werde ich mal einen Blick riskieren. Aber Du weist ja aus eigener Erfahrung, ältere Herren werden schnell  müde und brauchen ihren Schönheiutsschlaf, deshalb müssen sie früh in´s Bett, damit sie mrgens, wenn die jungen Mädels kommen fit sind
> ...


Röchtög!


----------



## mikkael (8. April 2005)

Sorry, aber: Fahrt ihr um höhenmetermässig "4-stellig" zu werden, oder dabei Spaß zu haben??  Mir ist mittlerweile ziemlich egal was am Ende  für Höhenmeter rausspringt, Hauptsache die gefahrene Runde ist schön!

Klar, wenn man nicht richtig fit ist, macht eine Tour kein Spaß, aber wir sind doch in der absoluten Kreisliga des amateurhaften mountainbikens, was spielt hier der Schnitt für ne Rolle? 

In der Hardt kann mann schon binnen kürzester Zeit ohne grosse Mühe die Mille erreichen, ohne einen Trail wiederholen zu müssen, man kann aber auch eine ordentliche Runde hinlegen, die einem genauso viel Spasss macht ohne HM-Rekorde zu brechen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im April eine Hardt-Runde mit den SIT'lern (in 2 Gruppen, mit Holger), da hatten wir schon nach 50 Minuten schon 800 HM gehabt.

Also. Mit Hardy fahre ich seit einem Jahr, durchschnittlich fast eine Runde in der Woche zusammen, ich weiss wie gut er biken kann und wie fit er mittlerweile ist; genauso gut kennt er mich. Klar die Ansprüche sind etwas gewachsen, aber wir fahren immer noch dort wo es uns Spaß macht, ob das 300 Hm ist oder 1000 HM, das ist völlig wurscht. Wenn einer dabei übertreibt, wird man darauf hingewiesen, so läuft es!

Dazu kann man doch viele weitere "(Feierabend-)biker" zählen, die die gleiche Entwicklung durchgemacht haben. Die Forderungen sind daher berechtigt.

Klar, hat man eine gewisse Vorstellung von einer MTB-Runde, die nicht nur aus Ups und Downs besteht. Um die Tour richtig zu geniessen muss man aber diese technisch ausreichend und -wenn möglich flott- fahren können.

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy,
> meinst Du auf 80 % oder *um 80 %*?
> 
> @Martin
> ...


 
Ich vergaß, oben bei der Angabe ein  zu machen. Also 30 hm pro km sind - ohne in die Tiefe  recherchiert zu haben - eher unwahrscheinlich.

Mit dem Titel "Feierabendrunde Bensberg/Moitzfeld" ist auch eher der Startpunkt als die ausschießliche lokale Ausbreitung gemeint. Schließlich wollen wir ja nicht nur in den langen Gängen des Bensberger Schlosses drumdüsen.  

Aus der Erfahrung heraus sind 200 hm pro 10 km schon eher der obere Grenzwert.



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht ihr einen Moderator??? Oder ihr raucht mal eine zusammen ...


 
[BESSERWISSER-Modus ein]

Ich glaube, ich will lieber einen Mediator haben   , obwohl Psychiater bei mir wohl mehr hilft  . Bei Hardy reicht eine Frau.  

[BESSERWISSER-Modus aus] 



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber: Fahrt ihr um höhenmetermässig "4-stellig" zu werden, oder dabei Spaß zu haben??  Mir ist mittlerweile ziemlich egal was am Ende für Höhenmeter rausspringt, Hauptsache die gefahrene Runde ist schön!
> 
> Klar, wenn man nicht richtig fit ist, macht eine Tour kein Spaß, aber wir sind doch in der absoluten Kreisliga des amateurhaften mountainbikens, was spielt hier der Schnitt für ne Rolle?
> 
> ...


 
Meine Rede: Ich glaube, dass es im Umkreis 10-20 km kein Gebiet gibt, dass so klein (3,5 km²) und doch so abwechslungsreich ist. Ich hatte es letztes Jahr nicht ohne Grund als Übungsterrain für meine Fahrtechnikkurse gewählt, mal abgesehen von der kurzen Anreise.  

Diese Initiative stellt in keinerweise eine Konkurrenz zu anderen Aktivitäten in unserem Unterforum dar. Es ist lediglich eine Bereichung mit variablen und abstimmbaren Bedingungen (wie die anderen LMB-Angebot übrigens auch, vorausgesetzt, man macht das Maul auf  ) von einem mehr oder minder festen Treffpunkt aus.

Mitfahrer, die ihre Race- oder Freestile-Ambitionen ausleben wollen, werden eher nicht auf ihre Kosten kommen. 

Das "come together and have fun" steht absolut im Vordergrund.  

VG Martin

PS: 

Ich hatte bei meiner Angabe "weniger als 30 km und mehr als 1.000 hm" ein  vergessen. Also ganz, ganz locker bleiben.

Es geht also nicht darum, letwas eistungsmäßig oberhalb der "Feierabendrunde im Bergischen" anzubieten, sondern eher darunter, je nach Ausschreibung.


----------



## mikel.j (8. April 2005)

Ooooops, habe ich jetzt etwa unbewußt eine Höhenmeterdiskussion losgetreten    

Nein, ich muß Mikkael schon zustimmen, ich fahre auch um Spaß zu haben und nicht um zu protzen oder posen (oder vielleicht doch    )

Ich schaue dabei auch nicht immer auf die Strecke oder die hm. Ich wollte nur eine ironische Anspielung auf die "Feierabendrunde" machen. Ich habe Eure Postings in der letzten Zeit immer mit einem wachen Auge verfolgt, und dabei ist mir halt aufgefallen, daß Ihr immer nach höherem strebt. was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist. (Bewunderungsmodus aus) Jedoch finde ich es für "mich" wichtig, gerade nach einem mehr oder minder harten Arbeitstag nicht noch die "Hammertour" zu fahren. Wenn ich aus dem Lauf der Dinge eine etwas forciertere Tour ergibt -> no problem! Diejenigen die schon mal mit mir gefahren sind wissen ja auch, daß ich durchaus den ein oder anderen Berg meistern kann   aber ich habe halt keine Lust immer am Anschlag zu fahren. Ende des Wortes zum Sonntag


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Teilnehmer: Ralf @indian, Martin @juchhu
> Datum: 07.04.2005
> ...


 
Für Bernd @Bernd_aus_Holz, der sich beruflich sicherlich auch mit Statistiken, Lügen und anderen Notlügen auseinandersetzen muss.  

Tourlänge: 13,76 km

hm aus MM mit 100% SA: 341,8 hm durch 13,76 km gleich 24,84 hm pro km

hm aus MM mit 0% SA: 381,7 hm durch 13,76 km gleich 27,74 hm pro km

hm aus FUGAWI: 457,6 hm durch 13,76 km gleich 33,26 hm pro km

Immer wieder gern gelesen und interessant:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1814996&postcount=12

 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... in der letzten Zeit immer mit einem wachen Auge verfolgt, und dabei ist mir halt aufgefallen, daß Ihr immer nach höherem strebt...


@Michael
Absolut! Aber wir sind immer noch "die Typen", die Du kennst: Team Red Bull! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael
> Absolut! Aber wir sind immer noch "die Typen", die Du kennst: Team Red Bull!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Hä ???

Team Red Bull? Ich dachte: RAMPAGE  

Wieso habt Ihr eigentlich einen Sponsor und ich nicht ?  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso habt Ihr eigentlich einen Sponsor und ich nicht?


Dein Sponsor könnte, äähm GALLUP oder FORSA heissen, die haben aber die letzten Umfage nicht überstanden!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich hatte bei meiner Angabe "weniger als 30 km und mehr als 1.000 hm" ein  vergessen. Also ganz, ganz locker bleiben.
> 
> Es geht also nicht darum, letwas eistungsmäßig oberhalb der "Feierabendrunde im Bergischen" anzubieten, sondern eher darunter, je nach Ausschreibung.


Hallo Martin,
auch mir geht es um den Spaß an den Touren. Dies bedeutet insbesondere *unterschiedliche* Trainingsreize  zu setzen:
1. Anstrengende, lange Touren mit verhältnismäßig vielen Höhenmetern mit wenigen Forstautobahnen und wenig Straßenanteil
2. Eher geruhsame Touren (in der Regel nach den anstrengenden Touren) zur Erholung: dies bedeutet weniger Höhenmeter (jedoch möglichst auch nicht auf Forstautobahnen und Straße; hieran habe ich keinen Spaß - allerdings denken manche andere Mitglieder im Forum hierüber anders  ).

Entsprechend stelle ich mir die Teilstücke meiner Routen zusammen (meistens suche ich allerdings in richtung 1. etwas).
Grüße
Bernd.


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> auch mir geht es um den Spaß an den Touren. Dies bedeutet insbesondere *unterschiedliche* Trainingsreize zu setzen:
> 1. Anstrengende, lange Touren mit verhältnismäßig vielen Höhenmetern mit wenigen Forstautobahnen und wenig Straßenanteil
> 2. Eher geruhsame Touren (in der Regel nach den anstrengenden Touren) zur Erholung: dies bedeutet weniger Höhenmeter (jedoch möglichst auch nicht auf Forstautobahnen und Straße; hieran habe ich keinen Spaß - allerdings denken manche andere Mitglieder im Forum hierüber anders  ).
> ...


 
Nun ich will jetzt die Pferde nicht scheu machen bzw. mich wieder beissendem Spott und Hohn aussetzen, aber da gibt es noch was vom Onkel JUCHHU in petto.  

Ehm, lass mich mal kurz scharf nachdenken, irgendwas mit "Herr der Ringe", eh, ne doch nicht, ich glaube, "Herr der Wälle", nein, genau, so war es:

"Herr der Ringwälle"   

Die Verbindung von bis zu 9 Ringwällen im Bergischen in einzigartigen Streckenführungen


40-60 km, 1.000 - 1.500 hm, 3-4 Ringwälle
70-90 km, 2.000 - 3.000 hm, 6-7 Ringwälle
100-130 km, 3.000 - 4.000 hm, alle 9 Ringwälle
Alle Touren zeichnet es minimaler Straßenanteil und hoher Trail- bis Singletrailanteil aus.

Die kleinen Teilstrecken im Westen, Norden, Osten und Süden bin ich bereits gefahren, jeweils bis zu 70 km und zwischen 1.500 und 2.000 hm. Allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht an die Große RingwallTour herangetraut.

Deswegen beginnen ich nach meinen krankheitsbedingten WP-Abbruch wieder mit dem leichte Aufbautraining.

Die Große Ringwalltour plane ich für diesen Spätsommer Anfang August bis Ende September.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Große Ringwalltour plane ich für diesen Spätsommer Anfang August bis Ende September.


Das ist ne klare Aussage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 3. 100-130 km, 3.000 - 4.000 hm, alle 9 Ringwälle
> 
> 
> ...



Ab Anfang September bin ich im Urlaub; d.h. wenn Du Tour 3. Mitte bis Ende August fähst bin ich voraussichtlich (bei keiner anderen Terminkollision) dabei.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ne klare Aussage!


 
Das Zeitintervall kann für Wettersicherheit sorgen. 

Ich muss nur noch für mich den Krankenrücktransport bzw. Rettungshubschrauber organisieren.   



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Anfang September bin ich im Urlaub; d.h. wenn Du Tour 3. Mitte bis Ende August fähst bin ich voraussichtlich (bei keiner anderen Terminkollision) dabei.
> Gruß
> Bernd


 
Nur, dass es nachher nicht wieder Geheule gibt:

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.

D.h. Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang, also spätestens um 06:00 Uhr ist Startzeit. 

Damit wir rechtzeitig zum Mittagessen wieder zuhause sind.   

VG Martin


----------



## indian (9. April 2005)

So,

und wer fährt jetzt morgen mit...?
Bis jetzt ist nur Martin entschuldigt... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=547

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> und wer fährt jetzt morgen mit...?
> Bis jetzt ist nur Martin entschuldigt...
> ...


 
Genau, Papi hat mich entschuldigt.  

Nein, nein, tatsächlich muss ich den morgigen Tag für die Vorbereitung eines Termines am Montagmittag verwenden. ((sehr) kleiner Insidergag).  

VG Martin

PS:

An alle Interessierten: Ich kann Euch Ralf @indian als Tourguide nur empfehlen.  Die versprochene Streckenführung ist schön und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## mikel.j (9. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die versprochene Streckenführung ist schön und abwechslungsreich.



Das Wetter soll es ja auch werden (vor allem abwechsluingsreich).   
Nein im Ernst, ich denke daß ich mich ab der KW 18 sicherlich mal bei Euch zu einer Tour anschließen werden. Kommende Woche bin ich erstmal bis Mittwoch auf Seminar und dann startet ja am 17.04 endlich offiziell die MTB-Saison mit der SIT-Saisoneröffnungstour.


----------



## juchhu (9. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich bei allen Miss-Wahlen (Miss Germany, Miss World, Miss Universum, etc.) auf die Frage hin: "Was ist Ihnen das Wichtigste?", immer mit "Der Weltfrieden!" antworte.  

Deswegen habe ich unseren Unterforumsmoderator Steve gebeten, den Titel "Feierabendrunden Bensberg/Moitzfeld" in "Feierabendrunden *Treffpunkt* Bensberg/Moitzfeld" umzubenennen.

Tätä, das ist er, der neue Perlwoll gewaschene Threadtitel.  
(Dank an Steve  )

Die fanatischen Anhänger des "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" und ihr Führer, ein Herrn Hardy aus K., mögen nun Abstand von Drohungen aller Art ("Ja, wir wollen auch in der Hardt fahren!"  ) nehmen.  

Ich war übrigens eben mit Hund wieder auf Hardter Inspektionstour. Durch die Fertigstellung einer Brücke mittels Eisenplatte im Auenland ("Herr der Ringe" läßt grüßen!  ) konnte ich einen schönen Downhill mit gutem Flow an unseren speziellen Übungswurzeltrail (Fahrtechnikkurs-Teilnehmer des letzten Jahres werden sich an den kniffligen Sackgassen-Wurzeltrail erinnern) in Uphillrichtung integrieren.

Ich glaube, ich werde für nächste Woche eine Hardt-Runde Tempo "leicht" und Schwierigkeit "mittel" ausschreiben. Für Technikanfänger gibt es zu den Schlüsselstellen "Chickenways".

VG Martin


----------



## indian (9. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> 
> An alle Interessierten: Ich kann Euch Ralf @indian als Tourguide nur empfehlen.  Die versprochene Streckenführung ist schön und abwechslungsreich.



@Martin:

Um es mit den Leningrad Cowboys zu sagen: Dänk ju männi männi männi...

Arbeite morgen nicht zuviel und denk an uns.

Freu´mich auf die angekündigte Hardt-Runde.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## racetec1 (10. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Ich glaube, ich werde für nächste Woche eine Hardt-Runde Tempo "leicht" und Schwierigkeit "mittel" ausschreiben. Für Technikanfänger gibt es zu den Schlüsselstellen "Chickenways".
> 
> VG Martin


 
...wie war das noch mal, wo gab's die Chickenwings mit Schlüsselanhänger???


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2005)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie war das noch mal, wo gab's die Chickenwings mit Schlüsselanhänger???


 
Also, wenn Du Chickenwings hast, kannst DU auch über die Schlüsselstellen drüberfliegen!    

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. April 2005)

Hallo Bensberg/Moitzfeld,

was ist denn aus Eurer Tour heute geworden ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bensberg/Moitzfeld,
> 
> was ist denn aus Eurer Tour heute geworden ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab' ein Entschuldigungschreiben , daher kann ich Dir nichts sagen/schreiben, außer ich fantasiere.  

Vielleicht hat auch Ralf @indian vergebens am Treffpunkt gewartet. Dann ein Runde alleine gedreht und sich die Mühe des Dokumentierens und Postings (verständlicherweise) gespart.

VG Martin


----------



## indian (10. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bensberg/Moitzfeld,
> 
> was ist denn aus Eurer Tour heute geworden ?
> 
> ...



Hi Ihr,

bin mit Euren Gepflogenheiten noch nicht so vertraut, da ich erst seit sehr kurzem wieder das Forum besuche...

Also: Angemeldet waren 2 die, ohne abzusagen, beide nicht kamen.

Aber: Stefan_SIT hatte sich glücklichrweise telefonisch morgens gemeldet. Wir haben dann auch nur sehr kurz (7 Min.) am Treffpunkt gewartet (...denn vereinbarungsgemäß ist die angegebene Zeit die Startzeit, stimmt`s?)

Dann ging es durch das Milchborntal/Hardt Rtg. Neuenhaus, Grube Apfel, Jucker Berg, Immekeppel, Untereschbach, Lüderich, Hoffnungsthal, Forsbach, Tütberg, nochmal runter nach Hoffnungsthal, wieder hoch, runter zum Kettnersweiher, Ende. 34 km, 600 hm.

@ Stefan_SIT: hat gut gepasst und Spaß gemacht!

Freu´ mich auf nächsten Sonntag.

@ hardy_aus_k: Was ist mit der Sophienhöhe?

Allen eine schöne Woche!
Bleibt grade


----------



## Delgado (11. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Große Ringwalltour plane ich für diesen Spätsommer Anfang August bis Ende September.
> 
> VG Martin



6:00 Uhr Start heißt 3:30 Uhr aufstehen   

OK, wo muss ich mich eintragen?

Gruß


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 6:00 Uhr Start heißt 3:30 Uhr aufstehen
> 
> OK, wo muss ich mich eintragen?
> 
> Gruß


 
Bei der Tour ist es vielleicht doch zu überlegen, An- und Abreise mit dem Auto vorzunehmen, natürlich nicht wegen den paar Kilometer An- und Abreise zwischen Reichshof und Bergisch Gladbach sondern wegen des doch arg frühen Aufstehens.  

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. April 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr,
> bin mit Euren Gepflogenheiten noch nicht so vertraut, da ich erst seit sehr kurzem wieder das Forum besuche...
> Also: Angemeldet waren 2 die, ohne abzusagen, beide nicht kamen.
> Aber: Stefan_SIT hatte sich glücklichrweise telefonisch morgens gemeldet. Wir haben dann auch nur sehr kurz (7 Min.) am Treffpunkt gewartet (...denn vereinbarungsgemäß ist die angegebene Zeit die Startzeit, stimmt`s?)
> ...



Aaaaahhh -    habe gerade gesehen, dass ich statistisch erfaßt werden soll/könnte(?) ....
... dann muss ich die Daten leicht "korrigieren" (GPS-Ausfall bei Indian; es geht doch nichts über den guten HAC  ): 670 hm, 2:34 Std  

S.


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaahhh -  habe gerade gesehen, dass ich statistisch erfaßt werden soll/könnte(?) ....
> ... dann muss ich die Daten leicht "korrigieren" (GPS-Ausfall bei Indian; es geht doch nichts über den guten HAC  ): 670 hm, 2:34 Std
> 
> S.


 
Die GPS-Satelliten waren nicht mit Euch.  Wahrscheinlich fehlt der obligatorische "Best-Empfang-GPS-Satelliten-Veitstanz" oder der GPS-Ritengroßmeister ?  

Spass bei Seite jetzt wird es ernst:

Juchhu lädt zu einer "die hard"-, äh, "Die Hardt"-Tour am Donnerstag, 14.04.2005, mit Startzeit 18:00 Uhr ein. Treffpunkt Haus der Vereine, Hardt 42 in 51429 Bergisch Gladbach zwischen Bensberger Sportplatz und Freibad Milchborntal auf dem Parkplatz. Sammelzeit ist ab 17:45 Uhr.

Das erwartet Euch:

Strickmuster "die hard"-Tour in 2D







Strickmuster in 3D






Und jetzt ist Schluß mit lustig:






Tourlänge ca. 27 km
Höhenmeter: zwischen 600 hm (SA=100) und 750 hm (SA=0)

Tempo: leicht
Schwierigkeit: mindestens mittel

Sollte es bis Donnerstag 'zuviel' regnen, werde ich die Tour absagen, da dann viele Singletrails nur noch schwer fahrbar sind.

Zwei, drei Schlüsselstellen können ala Chickenways umfahren werden oder der eine oder andere nutzt seine Chickenwings.  

URL für LMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin

PS: Es sind immer noch nicht alle möglichen Singletrails integriert. Es fehlen noch fünf Stück. Allerdings würden zwei davon die Schwierigkeitseinstufung von mittel auf schwer pushen.  

PPS: Das machen wir bei der nächsten Hardt-Tour, die "die harder"-Tour.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 6:00 Uhr Start heißt 3:30 Uhr aufstehen
> 
> OK, wo muss ich mich eintragen?
> 
> Gruß


Hallo Martin,

Vielleicht den Startpunkt (gibt sicherlich einen Kmpromiß mit Delgado) auch bei mir in die Nähe legen, damit ich nicht mehr so viele km mit dem Fahrrad anfahren muß.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht,daß Du die Tour wirklich anbieten wirs - irgendwo soll es einen alten Thread über diese schon seit mehreren Jahren (?) geplante Tour geben.
grüße
bernd


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Vielleicht den Startpunkt (gibt sicherlich einen Kmpromiß mit Delgado) auch bei mir in die Nähe legen, damit ich nicht mehr so viele km mit dem Fahrrad anfahren muß.


 
Tja, das sieht schlecht aus und zwar aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Würde ich daraufeingehen, könnte ich mich bei dieser und anderen Touren vor Startpunktangeboten 'nicht mehr retten'. Das ist halt das (einzige) Privileg des Guides: "Wer führt, bestimmt!"



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings glaube ich nicht,daß Du die Tour wirklich anbieten wirs - irgendwo soll es einen alten Thread über diese schon seit mehreren Jahren (?) geplante Tour geben.
> grüße
> bernd


 
Große Vorhaben werden immer durch Skeptiker und Spötter begleitet.  

Die seit 'mehreren' Jahren geplante Tour fand ihren Urspung am 27.04.2004 in einer von mir gestarteten Umfrage (was auch sonst  ):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112470

Äußerst optimistisch versprach ich damals einen Tourstart innnerhalb von 4-6 Wochen.  

Alleine die Grobroutenplanung hat mehr als 100 Mannstunden gekostet. Die viele Explorertouren alleine und einige mit meinen getreuen Kameraden Max (6), Detlef (2) und Mikkael (1), die darauf folgende Auswertungen und Neuplanungen und erneuten Explorertouren waren erst Ende Oktober 2004 abgeschlossen.
Während meiner WP-Krankheitszwangspause habe ich mich an die Feinplanung gesetzt. Nach wie vor fehlen noch einige Verbindungsstücke zwischen der Nord-, Ost-, Süd- und West-Ringwalltour um sie als große 9-er Ringwalltour anbieten zu können. Bis dies fertiggestellt ist, und ich die nötige Kondition wiederaufgebaut habe, werden noch eins, zwei, drei ganz viele Wochen ins Land gehen.  

Ob Du und andere nun an die Realisierung glauben, ist mir s c h e i s s egal.  .

Aber seien wir ehrlich, Du würdest nicht posten, wenn nicht ein gewisses Grundinteresse vorhanden wäre. 

In diesem Sinne: Ringwallknappe warte geduldig auf Deinen Ritterschlag.  

Gerne verweise ich auf das Zitat des Godfathers der Feierabendrunde hin:



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> *Scheiss auf die Meinung und Vorstellungen der anderen und fahre als Tourguide die Touren, wo Du selbst Bock d'rauf hast !!!*
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=112470
> 
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
das ist ein toller Thread, den Du da angegeben hast! Anscheinend ist es sinnvoller, sich längere Zeit mit der Vorbereitung einer Tour zu befassen als diese Tour tatsächlich durchzuführen.

Was hältst Du davon, zumindest eine Explorer-Tour der großen Runde zu machen (nachdem Du im letzten Jahr anscheinend die Runde nur angekündigt hast). Die kleine oder mittlere Runde (so genau habe ich das nicht verstanden) um die Dhünntalsperre ist meines Erachtens ziemlich sinnlos, da wir dort permanent langfahren.
Delgado ist bei der großen Runde bestimmt mit dabei ?
Ich schlage als Terminalternativen den 14.5.2005 oder 21.5.2005 vor. 
Getränke könnten wir bei mir zu Hause (bei Blecher) auffüllen.
Bei dieser Terminplanung bleiben Dir ja noch einige Wochen Zeit, Deine Kondition aufzubauen.
Ich habe mich übrigens noch an der Umfrage beteiligt: war das sinnvoll?
Sind nicht eigentlich bei uns alle Touren=Race-=(und bei der Länge)Marathontouren? Wo siehst Du da den Unterschied?
Grüße
Bernd
P.S: Gut daß Du den Thread korrekt umbenannt hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (11. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tourlänge ca. 27 km
> Höhenmeter: zwischen 600 hm (SA=100) und 750 hm (SA=0)
> 
> Tempo: leicht
> ...



Aber Martin, wenn es vor oder während der Tour regnet, dann improvisieren wir halt und stellen die Route um.
Außerdem schadet mir ein wenig Übung auf rutschigem Untergrund nicht, wie Stefan_SIT sicherlich bestätigen wird (Gnade).

Also, hoffentlich bis Donnerstag.

Grüße


----------



## koellefornia (11. April 2005)

so...diesmal werd' ich wohl auch pünktlich da sein.

sonntag war ich hardt 42 laut navi...das war dann in der nähe vom naturfreundehaus...  
und bis ich den richtigen startpunkt gefunden hab' war keiner mehr da.   

aber jetzt weiß ich ja wo's ist. evtl. bring ich noch wen mit!

also...bis dahin


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> das ist ein toller Thread, den Du da angegeben hast! Anscheinend ist es sinnvoller, sich längere Zeit mit der Vorbereitung einer Tour zu befassen als diese Tour tatsächlich durchzuführen.


 
Ah, der Versuch einer kleinen eloquenten ironischen Spitze  . Und so mutig, dies auch ohne  oder  oder  zu setzen.  

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man offensichtlich in meinem Bestreben nicht den wahren Grund erkennen kann. Einfaches Touren - ob nun FAR oder ET - mit netten Leuten bedarf sicherlich nicht eines solchen Anwandes. Zugegebenermaßen sind mir die Explorertouren mit zwei, drei konkreten Anlaufpunkten und mehr oder minder unbestimmter Streckenführung die Liebsten. GPS an, losgeradelt und nachher schauen, wo und wie man es 'getrieben' hat. 

In der Zwischenzeit ist ein dokumentiertes Strecken- und Tourennetz von ca. 2.000 km Länge entstanden. Eigentlich hatte ich vor, ein CD unterstütztes Buchprojekt zu realisieren. Da meine Marktanalyse in 2003 eine Rentabilität nicht hergab, überlegte ich Anfang 2004, ob eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Tourismusentwicklungsfirmen der betroffenen Landkreise interessant wäre. Da ich aber die Trägheit solcher Institutionen unterschätzt habe, arbeite ich nun an meiner "Bottom up"-Startegie, das Bergische Land MTB-mäßig interessanter zu machen. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Du siehst, es gibt immer den Grund und den wahren Grund.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Was hältst Du davon, zumindest eine Explorer-Tour der großen Runde zu machen (nachdem Du im letzten Jahr anscheinend die Runde nur angekündigt hast). Die kleine oder mittlere Runde (so genau habe ich das nicht verstanden) um die Dhünntalsperre ist meines Erachtens ziemlich sinnlos, da wir dort permanent langfahren.
> Delgado ist bei der großen Runde bestimmt mit dabei ?
> Ich schlage als Terminalternativen den 14.5.2005 oder 21.5.2005 vor.
> Getränke könnten wir bei mir zu Hause (bei Blecher) auffüllen.
> ...


 
Es gab nie eine kleine oder mittlere Runde um Dhünntalsperre im Bezug auf die Ringwalltour. Es gibt nur die MTB-Tour 003 Dhünntalsperre ala Juchhu (die einzig wahre  ). Bei der Ringwalltour kann entlang des Nord- oder Südufers der Dhünntalsperre zum nordöstlichsten Ringwall der Tour gefahren werden. Eine Umrundung wird/ist/war nicht Projektbestandteil.  

Die Terminwahl entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Davon abgesehen werde ich die Gesamtrunde als Explorertour erstbefahren und zwar unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit. Nach Rücksprache mit den ggf. mitfahrenden Ringwalljunkern  und Feintuning werde ich dann mehrere Termine für die Halb- und Ganztagestouren posten. Bei diesen Touren werde ich die Teilnehmeranzahl begrenzen. Bei der damaligen MTB-Tour 007 Rund um Overath mit 70 km und 1.600 hm waren insgesamt 17 Teilnehmer dabei. Das forderte von mir mehr die Qualitäten eines Hüttehundes als eines Tourguides. 

Ich plane, verwerfe, verbessere und führe Touren, weil es mir Spass macht, und zwar wann und wie ich das will und kann. (Danke Hardy für die Rückbesinnung auf mein Kanzlerexekutivrecht  )

Hinsichtlich der Einstufung keine "Race-Tour" oder "Marathonveranstaltung" will ich klarstellen, dass ich als Guide eine Genusstour ohne Hatz anbieten werde. Da ich zukünftig die Strecken- und GPS-Daten zur Verfügung stellen werde, kann ein jeder dann die Ringwalltouren nach seinem Anspruch fahren.

Insofern können sich dann Tourteilnehmer mit gleicher Interessenlage 'früh morgens" zusammenfinden, die 9-er RIngwalltour als kleine Racerunde nutzen und pünktlich gestriegelt und gespornt sich am häuslichen Mittagstisch einfinden. Jeder wie er mag. 

VG Martin

PS: Abstimmen ist immer gut, hoffentlich auch bei der NRW-Wahl  . Am Ausgang und Entwicklung der Ringwalltour nimmt Deine Stimme leider keinen Einfluß mehr.

Trotzdem Danke für Dein Interesse , und ich werde Dich auf dem Laufenden halten. Denn unabhängig von Skepsis, Spott und Hohn wird es eine besondere MTB-Tour werden.


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Martin, wenn es vor oder während der Tour regnet, dann improvisieren wir halt und stellen die Route um.
> Außerdem schadet mir ein wenig Übung auf rutschigem Untergrund nicht, wie Stefan_SIT sicherlich bestätigen wird (Gnade).
> 
> Also, hoffentlich bis Donnerstag.
> ...


 
Genau, schließlich sind wir ja nicht Sklaven unserer eigenen GPS-Planung  . Apropo Planung: Die "die hard"-Tour existiert nicht als GPS-Route. Ich habe lediglich in Magicmaps ein bisschen gemalt, um auszuprobieren, in welcher Reihefolge ich am besten die Spots anfahren, und was so an Höhenmeter auf mich zukommt.



			
				koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> so...diesmal werd' ich wohl auch pünktlich da sein.
> 
> sonntag war ich hardt 42 laut navi...das war dann in der nähe vom naturfreundehaus...
> und bis ich den richtigen startpunkt gefunden hab' war keiner mehr da.
> ...


 
Klasse  Freue mich darauf.

Aber Achtung: Martin ist ein scharfer Hund.  18:00 Uhr Startzeit ist Startzeit und nicht Sammelzeit. Wers nicht rechtzeitig schafft, ruft mich übers Handy an. (Nummer ist jetzt im LMB-Termin hinterlegt.)

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. April 2005)

juchu schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, der Versuch einer kleinen eloquenten ironischen Spitze  . Und so mutig, dies auch ohne  oder  oder  zu setzen.


Hallo Martin,
Diese ironische Spitze ohne Smileys hat nichts mit Mut, sondern mit intellektueller Herausforderung der Ansprechpartner zu tun: Wie Du siehst hat es funktioniert!




			
				juchu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine Umrundung wird/ist/war nicht Projektbestandteil.


Was soll denn das für eine Aussage sein: ich verweise nur auf die folgende Karte 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=67354

(zugegeben, der Maßstab ist sehr klein aber die Dhünntalsperre liegt, soweit ich erkennnen kann, innerhalb des geplanten Routenverlaufs.)



			
				juchu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Terminwahl entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen. ...


Die Terminwahl ist wahrscheinlich zu konkret?! Welche Terminwahl (außer St.-Nimmerleinstag) wäre denn passender (auch für die anderen Ganztagestouren) ?


			
				juchu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das forderte von mir mehr die Qualitäten eines Hüttehundes als eines Tourguides. ...


Um auch diesem vorgeschobenen Einwand zu begegnen, stelle ich mich gerne nach Absprache als Co-Tourguide zur Verfügung.


			
				juchu schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Hinsichtlich der Einstufung keine "Race-Tour" oder "Marathonveranstaltung" will ich klarstellen, dass ich als Guide eine Genusstour ohne Hatz anbieten werde. ...



Schnellfahren ist für mich auch ein Genuß.



			
				juchu schrieb:
			
		

> Denn unabhängig von Skepsis, Spott und Hohn wird es eine besondere MTB-Tour werden.


... falls Sie jemals stattfindet.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. April 2005)

@juchhu + @BerndausHolz

In diesem Thread möchte ich mich *kurz und knapp * darüber informieren, wann in meiner Nähe Touren gefahren werden. Witzige, *kurze * Kommentare der Autoren stören mich dabei keineswegs.
Ich habe aber auch mal gar keinen Bock, mich jeden Morgen durch endlose Ergüsse und ironische Kommentare durchzukämpfen. Zumal es dort eigentlich nur um "Förmchen" geht ...
Wenn ihr beide euch etwas zu sagen habt, was nicht direkt mit diesem Thread zu tun hat (wann, wo, wie und warum fahre ich Ringwalltouren in spe oder nicht), schlage ich euch vor, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen oder die Möglichkeiten der PM zu nutzen.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu + @BerndausHolz
> 
> In diesem Thread möchte ich mich *kurz und knapp *darüber informieren, wann in meiner Nähe Touren gefahren werden. Witzige, *kurze *Kommentare der Autoren stören mich dabei keineswegs.
> Ich habe aber auch mal gar keinen Bock, mich jeden Morgen durch endlose Ergüsse und ironische Kommentare durchzukämpfen. Zumal es dort eigentlich nur um "Förmchen" geht ...
> ...


 
Danke, ich habe verstanden.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu + @BerndausHolz
> 
> In diesem Thread möchte ich mich *kurz und knapp * darüber informieren, wann in meiner Nähe Touren gefahren werden. Witzige, *kurze * Kommentare der Autoren stören mich dabei keineswegs.
> Ich habe aber auch mal gar keinen Bock, mich jeden Morgen durch endlose Ergüsse und ironische Kommentare durchzukämpfen. Zumal es dort eigentlich nur um "Förmchen" geht ...
> ...


Hallo Stefan, 

ich glaube, niemand zwingt Dich, irgendetwas zu lesen.

Habe ich  etwas verpaßt oder bist Du hier Moderator geworden ? Oder gehört jetzt dieses Forum auch zu SIT ?

Immer wieder hilfreich sind auch die Regeln für dieses Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88312

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (12. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die GPS-Satelliten waren nicht mit Euch.  Wahrscheinlich fehlt der obligatorische "Best-Empfang-GPS-Satelliten-Veitstanz" oder der GPS-Ritengroßmeister ?
> 
> Spass bei Seite jetzt wird es ernst:
> 
> ...


 
*Asche über mein Haupt  *


*Naviadresse für Treffpunkt:*

*Hardtweg 42, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg unterhalb des Bensberger Schlosses zwischen Bensberger Sportplatz und Freibad Milchborntal*

Großes Sorry an @koellefornia  

VG Martin


----------



## indian (12. April 2005)

zugegeben, wenn ich als Neuankömmling mit einer bestimmten Erwartungshaltung auf ein solches Thema klicken würde, wäre ich zumindest etwas irritiert...

daher finde ich Stefan`s "back to the roots" - Vorschlag nicht schlecht....

Grüße


----------



## koellefornia (12. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Asche über mein Haupt  *
> 
> 
> *Naviadresse für Treffpunkt:*
> ...




dafür ziehst du mich im windschatten!


----------



## FranG (12. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> In der Zwischenzeit ist ein dokumentiertes Strecken- und Tourennetz von ca. 2.000 km Länge entstanden. Eigentlich hatte ich vor, ein CD unterstütztes Buchprojekt zu realisieren. Da meine Marktanalyse in 2003 eine Rentabilität nicht hergab, überlegte ich Anfang 2004, ob eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Tourismusentwicklungsfirmen der betroffenen Landkreise interessant wäre. Da ich aber die Trägheit solcher Institutionen unterschätzt habe, arbeite ich nun an meiner "Bottom up"-Startegie, das Bergische Land MTB-mäßig interessanter zu machen. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Du siehst, es gibt immer den Grund und den wahren Grund.


*lol* *prust* ich kann nicht mehr... Bitte mehr davon! 



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu + @BerndausHolz
> In diesem Thread möchte ich mich *kurz und knapp * darüber informieren, wann in meiner Nähe Touren gefahren werden. Witzige, *kurze * Kommentare der Autoren stören mich dabei keineswegs.
> Ich habe aber auch mal gar keinen Bock, mich jeden Morgen durch endlose Ergüsse und ironische Kommentare durchzukämpfen. Zumal es dort eigentlich nur um "Förmchen" geht ...
> Wenn ihr beide euch etwas zu sagen habt, was nicht direkt mit diesem Thread zu tun hat (wann, wo, wie und warum fahre ich Ringwalltouren in spe oder nicht), schlage ich euch vor, einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen oder die Möglichkeiten der PM zu nutzen.
> ...


Stefan, sorry, aber dieses Posting ist völlig daneben. Nur zur Erinnerung: Martin (!!!) hat den Thread eröffnet mit diesen Worten:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> um den GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread nicht 'vollzumüllen', gibts hier nun den Platz zum Austoben.


Vielleicht solltest Du einmal Nachdenken bevor Du sowas postest, was Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums ist. Offenbar durchkreuzten ein paar Leute, die mit Humor und Spaß dieses Forum beleben, deine kommerziellen Interessen. Nutze doch einfach die Funktion "Abonnements löschen" und du wirst nichts mehr von uns lesen müssen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> dafür ziehst du mich im windschatten!


 
Bei meiner Geschwindigkeit entsteht kein Windschatten höchsten ein permanenter Sonnenschatten.  

Da ich aber führe/vorfahre, machen wir eh eine Windschattenverfolgungsfahrt.  

Bis morgen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* *prust* ich kann nicht mehr... Bitte mehr davon!
> 
> 
> Stefan, sorry, aber dieses Posting ist völlig daneben. Nur zur Erinnerung: Martin (!!!) hat den Thread eröffnet mit diesen Worten:
> ...


 
Das freut mich, dass ich zu Deiner Erheiterung wie auch immer beigetragen habe.  



Und jetzt atmen wir alle ein paar Mal tief ein und aus. Während dessen erinnern wir uns, dass das Wichtigste der Weltfrieden ist, und dieser im Kleinen/Zwischenmenschlichem beginnt.

Schließlich geht es um die Vielfältigkeit der Ausübung unseres Sportes, das Natur-und Gemeinschafterlebnis sowie die Heranführung von 'Nachwuchs' und die Schaffung von besseren Rahmenbedingungen.

Jeder an seinem Platz, mit seinen Möglichkeiten und Willen zur aktiven Förderung unseres Sportes.

Gehet hin in Frieden. Amen.

VG Martin 

PS: Nachdem sich hier bereits drei Poster gegenseitig erklären, welche Verhaltensregeln wie verletzt wurden bzw. beachten werden müssen, woran zugegebermaßen der Initiator des Thread nicht ganz unschuldig ist, halten jetzt die bisherigen und zukünftigen Poster dieses Thread kurz inne, und überlegen, ob ein Posting im direkten Zusammenhang mit den Threadtitel "Feierabendrunde Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld" steht, wenn nicht

und das gilt auch für den Initiator dieses Thread, wenden wir zukünftig das Verfahren "Der drei Siebe des Sokrates" an:

*Die drei Siebe des Sokrates*
Zu Sokrates kam ein Mann und sagte: "Höre, ich muß dir etwas Wichtiges über deinen Freund erzählen!" "Warte ein wenig", unterbrach ihn der Weise, "hast du schon das, was du mir erzählen willst, durch die drei Siebe hindurchgehen lassen?" "Welche drei Siebe?" fragte dieser. "So höre: Das erste Sieb ist das der Wahrheit. Hast du dich von der Wahrheit der Sache vergewissert?" "Nein, ich habe es von anderen gehört", erwiderte der Mann. "Nun denn, das zweite Sieb ist das der Güte. Ist die Ursache dafür, daß du diese Nachricht weitergeben willst, einem gütigen Motiv deines Herzens entsprungen?" Der Mann mußte schweigen. "Das dritte Sieb schließlich ist das der Nützlichkeit. Glaubst du, daß diese Nachricht meinem Freund oder mir von Nutzen sein wird?" Der Mann drehte sich wortlos um und ging.


----------



## Teenyx69 (13. April 2005)

löschen


----------



## Teenyx69 (13. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die drei Siebe des Sokrates
> ...Der Mann drehte sich wortlos um und ging. [/color][/size][/font]


und wäre Sokrates eine Frau gewesen,
dann hätte Sie gebrüllt:
" Warte und erzähl endlich...!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> und wäre Sokrates eine Frau gewesen,
> dann hätte Sie gebrüllt:
> " Warte und erzähl endlich...!"


 
Wenn Du ein Mann wärst, hättest Du mein Posting verstanden.  

Wie gehts Mäxchen? Alles fit im Schritt? Kommst nochmal gelegentlich nach Köln, oder haben Arbeit und Frau Dich fest in den Klauen? Lust auf eine "die hard"-Tour?

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* *prust* ich kann nicht mehr... Bitte mehr davon!
> 
> 
> Stefan, sorry, aber dieses Posting ist völlig daneben. Nur zur Erinnerung: Martin (!!!) hat den Thread eröffnet mit diesen Worten:
> ...


*Vielen Dank, Frank,* für Deinen Hinweis.

Genau so waren meine Bemerkungen auch zu verstehen. Es geht in diesen Foren, meine ich persönlich zumindest, nicht nur um rein sachliche Fakteninformation, sondern auch um Kommunikation miteinander auf einem angemessenen Niveau.

Ich finde, gerade wir Internet-Nutzer sollten doch ganz besonders berücksichtigen:"Eine Zensur findet nicht statt".

Deshalb würde ich mich selber auch niemals als "Lehrer" oder "Zeugniserteiler" von Beiträgen aufspielen!
@Martin
Der Zusammenhang zwischen der diskutierten Ringwalltour und diesem Thread läßt sich sehr einfach herstellen: Bitte laß uns doch die große Ringwalltour ab Startpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld gemeinsam machen  .

Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> *Vielen Dank, Frank,* für Deinen Hinweis.


 
Na, hat da einer nach meinen Anmerkungen Mediator gespielt?!

Gute Idee. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so waren meine Bemerkungen auch zu verstehen. Es geht in diesen Foren, meine ich persönlich zumindest, nicht nur um rein sachliche Fakteninformation, sondern auch um Kommunikation miteinander auf einem angemessenen Niveau.
> 
> Ich finde, gerade wir Internet-Nutzer sollten doch ganz besonders berücksichtigen:"Eine Zensur findet nicht statt".
> 
> Deshalb würde ich mich selber auch niemals als "Lehrer" oder "Zeugniserteiler" von Beiträgen aufspielen!


 
Ich stelle auch immer wieder fest, dass das, was ich als witzig, ironisch (stellenweise auch sarkastisch und zynisch) empfinde und dann (leider) auch schreibe, nicht immer so rüberkommt, wie ich es gewollt und verstanden haben wollte. 

Beim Schreiben des letzten Satzes hast Du aber nicht gerade in den Spiegel geschaut, eher dran vorbei, oder  

Wie sagt der Chinese: "Ente gut, Alles gut!"  



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> Der Zusammenhang zwischen der diskutierten Ringwalltour und diesem Thread läßt sich sehr einfach herstellen: Bitte laß uns doch die große Ringwalltour ab Startpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld gemeinsam machen  .
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Na, wußte ich es doch, im Innersten Deines Herzens bist Du schon ganz unruhig und willst die Ringwalltour unter die Stollen nehmen!  

Keine Sorge, das Ringding startet und mit Dir als Erstumrunder.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

zurück zum Thema:

Die Trails sind immer weiter am abtrocknen (kölsches Gerundium ). Derzeit beste Voraussetzungen (heiter, sonnig, trocken). Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es morgen auch so schön bleibt.

Ich glaube, ich drehe gleich mal eine Tour mit dem Hund.

VG Martin


----------



## wogru (13. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die Trails sind immer weiter am abtrocknen (kölsches Gerundium ). ...


Wäre das kölsche Gerundium nicht *am abtrocknen am tuen sein* ??


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Deshalb würde ich mich selber auch niemals als "Lehrer" oder "Zeugniserteiler" von Beiträgen aufspielen!
> ...


Ab sofort?


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das kölsche Gerundium nicht *am abtrocknen am tuen sein* ??


 
Korrekt, der Mann hat Ahnung, quasi der Konrad Beikircher des Forums.   

Deine Wortkonstruktion ist der Komperativ Temporale, präsentiveres (nicht zuverwechseln mit Präservativ  ) kölsches Gerundium. 

Ganz im Ernst, im Augenblick ist ganz doll am abtrocknen am tuen sein, ehrlich!

VG Martin

EDIT

Peinlich, peinlich: Hab' ich dem guten Mann ein "n" reingedrückt.


----------



## mikel.j (13. April 2005)

Hilfe die "Gastlinguistiker" sind unter uns   

Martin, Du weißt daß Konrad Beilkichner gebürtig gar kein Rheinländer sondern m.E. Tiroler ist. Nichts desto trotz    ist er einer der qualifiziertesten "Erklärer" der rheinischen Seele   

Also wenn et ens wirklisch am affdräue es, dann sej ens so jot un sörch daför, datt et och esu bliev.


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe die "Gastlinguistiker" sind unter uns
> 
> Martin, Du weißt daß Konrad Beilkichner gebürtig gar kein Rheinländer sondern m.E. Tiroler ist. Nichts desto trotz  ist er einer der qualifiziertesten "Erklärer" der rheinischen Seele
> 
> Also wenn et ens wirklisch am affdräue es, dann sej ens so jot un sörch daför, datt et och esu bliev.


 
Südtiroler !!! Frisch von seiner Website http://www.beikircher.de/ entnommen:








_"Für einen Bayern sprechen Sie aber gut kölsch".
"Ich bin aus Südtirol"




"Ah ja, wollt ich grad sagen: für einen Österreicher sprechen Sie aber gut kölsch"
"Südtirol ist in Italien"




"Aber noch nicht lang, ne?!"_

  Den brauche ab und zu zum Akkuaufladen.   

VG Martin

PS: Gerade zurück von der Hundetour. Bäh, zwei umgefallene Baumstämme waren doch zu hoch für mein 56-er Kettenblatt  . Vielleicht hätte ich einfach nur schneller treten sollen, um sie wenigstens durchsägen zu können.

Der ehemalige Sackgassen Wurzelpfad war wieder schnuckelig. Vielleicht sollte ich doch einfach wieder mehr und regelmäßig Fahrtechnik üben, dann nimmt mir der Angstschweiß nicht so häufig die Sicht.  Eine Kehre im Hang mit Maschsenke und kleiner Baum als Hindernis hat mich Aussteigen lassen. Das hat erst im zweiten Anlauf geklappt. Dieses Zeitfahren im WP war nicht Fahrtechnik förderlich.

Naja, jetzt gehts wieder los. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bäh, zwei umgefallene Baumstämme waren doch zu hoch für mein 56-er Kettenblatt  . Vielleicht hätte ich einfach nur schneller treten sollen, um sie wenigstens durchsägen zu können.


Crossrad oder Größenwahn?  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe die "Gastlinguistiker" sind unter uns



Genau, son Schweinkram werden wir hier nicht dulden.


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Crossrad oder Größenwahn?
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


 
Wunschvorstellung, deswegen auch das  .

Tatsächlich 44-er, war aber trotzdem zu groß.  

VG Martin


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst nochmal gelegentlich nach Köln, oder haben Arbeit und Frau Dich fest in den Klauen? Lust auf eine "die hard"-Tour?


Natürlich komme ich gelegentlich nach Kölle, leider nicht zum biken    
Seit dem ich mein Weibe kenne, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen wie oft ich bisher biken war    
Hatte am Dienstag hier mit 2 Jungs ne Tour gemacht, knapp 40 km und ich war alle...   
...und Höhenmeter gibts hier ja (fast) keine.

Das muß ganz schnell geändert werden    
Drum bete und hoffe ich auf ein "Bis bald"


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich komme ich gelegentlich nach Kölle, leider nicht zum biken
> Seit dem ich mein Weibe kenne, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen wie oft ich bisher biken war
> Hatte am Dienstag hier mit 2 Jungs ne Tour gemacht, knapp 40 km und ich war alle...
> ...und Höhenmeter gibts hier ja (fast) keine.
> ...


 
Tja, die bösen Frauen. Ändere - was auch immer -  es sehr schnell, denn sonst kannst Du Dich von den Fesseln nicht mehr befreien.  

Und wg. Höhenmeter: Häufiger Deichride machen.    

VG Martin


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Häufiger Deichride machen.    VG Martin


Ich finde das NICHT witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das NICHT witzig


 
Wenn Du die Treppen abwärts mitnimmst, dann wird es DeichFreeRide und aufwärts DeichTrialRide.  

Ich wußte garnicht, dass das Gebiete um die Rheinauen so anspruchsvoll sind.  

Sag mal, weiß Du eigentlich noch wie so ein Wald am Hang aussieht? 

VG Martin

PS:

Wachsen Dir schon Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen?


----------



## FranG (14. April 2005)

Der Mensch mit dem Hund aus Moitzfeld ist ja heute mal wieder in prächtiger Laune. 
Mal schauen, ob er das heute Abend auch noch ist, wenn der *BERG* ruft.  

Gruß von Frank
...der sich schon auf eine 'CC-Runde mit Freeride-Tendenzen' freut!


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch mit dem Hund aus Moitzfeld ist ja heute mal wieder in prächtiger Laune.
> Mal schauen, ob er das heute Abend auch noch ist, wenn der BERGruft.


Genau, mach platt den Köter, äh das Herrchen...
Zur Belohnung gibts von mir nen Power-Riegel   

@Martin
Wart ab wenn ich wieder fit und dabei bin (also so ab in 10 Tagen    )


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und das gilt auch für den Initiator dieses Thread, wenden wir zukünftig das Verfahren "Der drei Siebe des Sokrates" an:
> 
> Die drei Siebe des Sokrates:
> ...


----------



## mikel.j (14. April 2005)

... ich finde dieser Thread hat langsam einen neuen Namen verdient:

*Philosophie-Feierabenddiskussionen Bensberg-Moitzfeld*

Leistungsstärke wir dann auch nicht mehr in hm gemessen sondern in der Anzahl der verwendeten Räucherstäbchen und der Menge des konsumierten Jasmintees   

Eh Du, ich finde darüber sollten wir jetzt man diskutieren, Du, oder ...


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, mach platt den Köter, äh das Herrchen...
> Zur Belohnung gibts von mir nen Power-Riegel
> 
> @Martin
> Wart ab wenn ich wieder fit und dabei bin (also so ab in 10 Tagen  )


 

Wenn es bei uns demnächst wieder in Strömen gießt, dann wirst Du mit Schwimmhäuten up- und downhillmäßig Vorteile einfahren, äh, einschwimmen.  




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Hallo Martin,
> meine Einschätzung zu Deiner sehr guten Geschichte  (die, um allen Einwänden direkt vorzugreifen, allerdings wohl nichts direkt mit diesem Thread zu tun hat  )
> ...


 

zu 1)
"Es git immer die Wahrheit und die wahre Wahrheit!", lautet der Spruch in unserer Familie. Die Wahrheit, die wir darstellen oder verstanden haben wollen, und die wahre Wahrheit, die die Intention und Motivation erkennen läßt.

zu 2)
Bei der Nützlichkeit wird oft genug die egoistische Sichtweise bzw. der Selbstdarstellungsaspekt zu sehr in den Vordergrund gerückt (Der Autor weiß, wovon er schreibt  ). "Qui bono?" Wem nützt es, wie der Kriminalist zu sagen pflegt. Nützt es wirklich immer den anderen, auch wenn ich es für nützlich halte?!

zu3)
Tja, die Güte, oder die Geschichte vom bösen schwarzen Wort, das wie ein Pfeil in das Herz des Gesprächspartners trifft (leider nicht von mir, aber trotzdem gut ). Es ist nur ein kleiner Schritt zwischen Sachkritik und persönlicher Kritik.




			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich finde dieser Thread hat langsam einen neuen Namen verdient:
> 
> *Philosophie-Feierabenddiskussionen Bensberg-Moitzfeld*
> 
> ...


 

Danke lieber Michael für die Einschätzung.

*Nein, ich bin gegen die Umbenennung. Und damit niemand einen Anlaß für einen solchen Antrag zukünftig ausmachen kann, sage und fordere ich jetzt:*


*Ruhe in 'meinem' Thread und jetzt wird die F r e s s e gehalten.  *


Ich will und wollte niemanden belehren und erziehen. Sollte ich in diesem Thread jemanden zu nahe getreten sein, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich. So, und jetzt ist alles und allen vergeben und *vergessen.*

Der Thread heißt Feierabendrunde Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld, und das ist das Thema.

VG Martin


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Ruhe in 'meinem' Thread und jetzt wird die F r e s s e gehalten.  *


Ganz nach Günther Nuhr:
Wer ´keine Ahnung´ hat, der sollte einfach mal die Fresse halten  

Schwimmhäute hab ich noch keine,
könnte es sein das hier deiner Ahnung, lieber Martin, das Wort "keine" vorgesetzt werden könnte?


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nach Günther Nuhr:
> Wer ´keine Ahnung´ hat, der sollte einfach mal die Fresse halten
> 
> Schwimmhäute hab ich noch keine,
> könnte es sein das hier deiner Ahnung, lieber Martin, das Wort "keine" vorgesetzt werden könnte?


 
Hä, isch abe doche garkeine Schwimmehaute?!  Und Ahnung sowieso nicht!  

VG Martin

PS:

Kommst Du jetzt heute, oder willst Du nur den Thread vollmüllen?


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch mit dem Hund aus Moitzfeld ist ja heute mal wieder in prächtiger Laune.
> Mal schauen, ob er das heute Abend auch noch ist, wenn der *BERG* ruft.
> 
> Gruß von Frank
> ...der sich schon auf eine 'CC-Runde mit Freeride-Tendenzen' freut!


 
Klar doch, ich nehme die Chicken ways und ihr die Chickenwings.  

VG Martin


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. April 2005)

Ich mülle nur rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. April 2005)

Hallo Martin,  hallo mikel.j

Aufgrund der überaus interessanten Diskussion in diesem Forum habe ich das Abonnement auf sofortige Benachrichtigung per e-mail gesezt!
Auch  ich schlage eine Umbennenung dieses Threads vor:
Anima sana in corpore sano
Um auch etwas für den zweiten Teil dieses Mottos zu tun, schlage ich vor dass wir uns am Sonntag in Bad Neuenahr treffen (Tour Team Tomburg). Es ist auch nur eine kurze, einfache Tour: ca. 60 km mit 24,5 Hm/km. 
Ich erkläre mich auch bereit, Tee (ggf. auch Jasmintee: zur Teesorte bitte ich um Bestellungen von Bikern, die damit dann aber auch definitiv für Sonntag zusagen!) mitzubringen. Der erste Teil des Mottos kann dann bei den diversen Pausen mit philosophischen Erörterungen über bereits hier schon angesprochene Themen gelebt werden.
Grüße 
Bernd
P.S. Cui bono nicht Qui bono!


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, hallo mikel.j
> 
> Aufgrund der überaus interessanten Diskussion in diesem Forum habe ich das Abonnement auf sofortige Benachrichtigung per e-mail gesezt!
> Auch ich schlage eine Umbennenung dieses Threads vor:
> ...


 
Der Klüger gibt Nachhilfe  . Danke  

Wenn Du Dir Deinen E-Mail-Account mit diesem Threadmüll füllen willst, bitte, Deine Entscheidung.  Danke für die Einladung, leider off topic, da nicht Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld. Fürs Ahrtal hab' ich kein Visum und müßte auch noch meine Impfungen auffrischen.  Solche Einladungen zukünftig gerne wieder, dann bitte als PM.  

So, jetzt muss ich mal was happahappa machen. Diese geistige Anforderung, um diesem Thread folgen zu können, hat mich in die Unterzuckerung getrieben.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Anima sana in corpore sane



Quod esset demonstrandum.


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
jetzt kommt ja mal langsam Bewegung in die Sache.

Mitfahrer

indian
koellefornia
GuidoM
FranG
malinke
Frosthelm
juchhu 
 
VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (14. April 2005)

Ich zähle mich zwar auch manchmal zu den schon erwähnten "Gastlinguistikern" und meine Latein-Kenntnisse sind aufgrund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters und der damit verbundenen temporären Einschränkung der geistigen Leistungsfähigkeit schon etwas dezimiert, aber muß das nicht heissen: quod erat demonstrandum   

@Bernd: auf die Teepause am Sonntag muß ich leider verzichten, da ich mich schon bei meinen geliebten SiT´lern und ihrer Saison-Eröffnungstour als bremsender Mitfahrer (oder besser gesagt Bremsklotz   ) angemeldet habe   . Totzdem finde ich Deine Diskussionsoffenheit echt gut, ...


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> , da ich mich schon bei meinen geliebten SiT´lern und ihrer Saison-Eröffnungstour als bremsender Mitfahrer (oder besser gesagt Bremsklotz  ) angemeldet habe  .
> 
> ...


 
Auch off topic   , ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mitspielen darf?  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zähle mich zwar auch manchmal zu den schon erwähnten "Gastlinguistikern" und meine Latein-Kenntnisse sind aufgrund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters und der damit verbundenen temporären Einschränkung der geistigen Leistungsfähigkeit schon etwas dezimiert, aber muß das nicht heissen: quod erat demonstrandum



... nicht solange das Ereignis noch in der Zukunft liegt.


----------



## mikel.j (14. April 2005)

@Delgado: Immer diese hypothetischen Annahmen ...   

@Martin: Wieso nicht, einfach anmelden. Außerdem wäre ich dann als Bremsklotz nicht so alleine ...


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado: Immer diese hypothetischen Annahmen ...
> 
> @Martin: Wieso nicht, einfach anmelden. Außerdem wäre ich dann als Bremsklotz nicht so alleine ...


 
Das Problem ist das Wort "darf", welches nicht durch "will" ersetzt werden konnte.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (14. April 2005)

Sorry Martin, ich musste mich doch wieder austragen. Ich schaffe es beim besten Willen nicht...      

Aber wenn du dran bleibst und weiterhin Feierabendtouren anbietest, sehen wir uns sicherlich nächstes Mal.

Schöne Grüße Guido


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Martin, ich musste mich doch wieder austragen. Ich schaffe es beim besten Willen nicht...
> 
> Aber wenn du dran bleibst und weiterhin Feierabendtouren anbietest, sehen wir uns sicherlich nächstes Mal.
> 
> Schöne Grüße Guido


 
Schade, kann man nichts machen.  

Ich bin jetzt fott. Ab 17:45 Uhr auf dem Handy zu erreichen.

VG Martin


----------



## indian (14. April 2005)

So, bin wieder sauber...

War `ne schöne Runde eben. Und mal wieder der Beweis, dass man längst noch nicht alles kennt, was vor der Türe liegt.

Danke Jungs, das Ihr nix von Uschi erzählt habt... 
Käme ja sonst in Teufels Küche.

Bis hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder.

Ach ja, von wegen "Philsophie". Morgen werde ich mir`"Sophies Welt" antun. Allerdings nicht das Buch sondern eine Erhebung mit ebendiesem Namen bei Jülich (ja, ich weiß, hat nix mit dem Thread zu tun..., obwohl..?)

Also bis dann...
Grüße


----------



## juchhu (14. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der Bericht von unserer ersten zweiten-Tour.

Mitfahrer waren

indian Ralf
koellefornia Rene
FranG Frank
malinke Marko ?
Frosthelm Torsten
juchhu Martin
Vom Sportplatz aus ging es durch's Milchborntal hoch zur Erdenburg. Dann den obligatorischen Wurzelpfad zum See runter und an der anderen Seite wieder rauf zur Straße Richtung Naturfreundehaus. Von dort kurzes Stück über Waldautobahn über längeren Singletrail zur Grube Cox. Aussen rum und wieder Richtung Waldhotel Mangold. Am Freibad vorbei und auf Höhe des Sportplatzes den fiesen Anstieg im 90 ° Wickel zu den Höhenlinien (das macht Spaß  ). Auf der Hardthöhe der Abfahrt folgend in den Singletrail zum Auenland. Dort auf eine Freerider taugliche Sprungstelle gestoßen. Da Torsten und Marko mit ihren Freerider mitfuhren, wurde die Sprungstelle erstmal vernünftig geshaped und dann abgesprungen. Hier gingen ca. die 20-30 min Standzeit 'drauf'. Nun weiß ich auch, warum einige Freerider Klappspaten mitnehmen. Kann nun die Location nicht befahren z.B. wg. umgefallenen Baum, dann wird kurzer Hand eine Rampe davorgesetzt.  Nach einigen Sprüngen  sind wir dann weiter ins Auenland. Selbst Frank und Ralf, die Hardt erfahren sind, kannten die Abfahrt und das Auenland noch nicht (tja, was so ein ortskundiger Guide alles findet  ). Zwei Bachüberquerungen und dann gings ab auf den Wurzelpfad, der uphill schon ein bisschen Trialkönnen fordert.Dann über einige krurze, aber fiese Rampen, und wir wären direkt in Richtung Naturfreundehaus weitergefahren. Wenn da nicht Rene eine kleine Stunteinlage zum Besten gegeben hätte. Die Rampe mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit runter, überbremst, Vorderrad quergestellt und Abflug in ein Matschloch. Aber nicht irgendeins sondern das für die komplette Oberkörperfangopackung. Bis auf leichte Schürfwunden an Beinen, ein leichter Schlag im Vorderrad und ein zunehmend kälter werdendes Trikot war noch alles im grünen Bereich. Nach 10 min Standzeit und körperlicher und geistiger Sammlung beschloßen wir uns auf den Rückweg zu machen, da Rene sein Fangotrikot loswerden wollte, und Torsten und Ralf nach Hause wollten (mußten?  ). Als erstes machte sich Ralf vom Acker, dann wies ich Rene den kürzesten Weg zum Parkplatz, und Torsten, Marko, Frank und ich zog es noch zu einem der Downhills mit anschließender Rampenbesichtigung, die die Schwierigkeit von mittel in schwer bzw. exterm  gewandelt hat bzw. hätte. Bei der Abfahrt stellt ich zu meinem Bedauern fest, daß Torsten mit seinem 170 mm Freerider mit 200 mm Scheibenbremsen an mir vorbeiknallte, als ob ich stehen würde . Das war schon nicht schlecht.  Dann den schönen Downhill als fiesen Uphill wieder hochgeschoben und die Rampe besichtigt. Tja, die flößte auch unseren Freeridern Respekt ein. In den Hang gebaut, und Flugbahn über einen Trail in den Schräghang als Landezone. Rampenabspringhöhe ca. 2,5 bis 3 m über dem Trail. Höhenmeterdiffernenz zwischen Rampenabsprungkante und Landezone je Absprunggeschwindigkeit zwischen 3 und 6 bis 7 m . Um es kurz zu machen, dieses Projekt wird zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt realisiert werden. Frank machte sich dann auf den Weg nach Hause, und ich begleitet noch Torsten und Marko zum Parkplatz.
Von da machte ich mich auf den Weg nach Hause. Auf direkten Weg? NENI, denn ich hatte ja komplette Lichtanlage am Bike und Headlampe im Rucksack. So bin ich noch die Trails gefahren, die mein GPS als noch nicht gefahren markiert hatte. War schon klasse, aber mit den anderen wäre es besser gewesen.

Datum: 14.04.2005
Startzeit: 18:00 Uhr
Tourlänge: 13,21 km (das war jetzt zu kurz  )
Gesamtzeit: 02:16:30
Zeit in Bewegung: 01:13:11
Zeit im Stand: 01:03:19
V-Schnitt: 5,81 km/h :kotz: 
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 10,83 km/h  
V-max.: 41,2 km/h (meine  )
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 309,3 m (100% SA), 395,3 m (0% SA), 507,58 m (FUGAWI)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 309,4 m (100% SA), 395,4 m (0% SA), 498,44 m (FUGAWI)
Tiefster Punkt: 106,0 m ü. NN (MM), 47,72 m ü. NN (FUGAWI)
Höchster Punkt: 216,1 m ü. NN (MM), 227,49 m ü. NN (FUGAWI)

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5 und FUGAWI 3.1.4.746

Profil:







3D-Darstellung:






2D-Darstellung:






VG Martin[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier nun der Bericht von unserer ersten zweiten-Tour.
> 
> ...


Hatte mich im Vorfeld schon ein wenig geärgert, aber Kind und anschließender Infoabend Alpencross - das paßte die Hardt leider nicht dazwischen ...

Meinst du, Martin, wir bekommen diese Runde auch mal in meiner Mittagspause hin? Von den "technische Daten" (Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter)her müßte das doch auch in 1,5 Stunden locker zu machen sein, oder?!

Stefan


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Meinst du, Martin, wir bekommen diese Runde auch mal in meiner *Mittagspause* hin? Von den "technische Daten" (Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter)her müßte das doch auch in 1,5 Stunden locker zu machen sein, oder?!
> 
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan, hallo Martin,
ist das jetzt nicht off-topic: "Feierabendrunden..."/Mittagspause   
(und darf nur als PM mitgeteilt werden) ?
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan, hallo Martin,
> ist das jetzt nicht off-topic: "Feierabendrunden..."/Mittagspause
> (und darf nur als PM mitgeteilt werden) ?
> Grüße
> Bernd


Doch, total. Sorry ...


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mich im Vorfeld schon ein wenig geärgert, aber Kind und anschließender Infoabend Alpencross - das paßte die Hardt leider nicht dazwischen ...
> 
> Meinst du, Martin, wir bekommen diese Runde auch mal in meiner Mittagspause hin? Von den "technische Daten" (Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter)her müßte das doch auch in 1,5 Stunden locker zu machen sein, oder?!
> 
> Stefan


 

Das was wir tatsächlich gefahren sind, oder das was ich mit Nightride insgesamt gefahren bin?

Also die 27 km Runde schaffe ich derzeit nicht in 1,5 h. Das möge man mir verzeihen. Ausser wir lassen die zwei Runden um bzw. durch die Grube Cox 'links' liegen, da könnte es vielleicht hinkommen.




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan, hallo Martin,
> ist das jetzt nicht off-topic: "Feierabendrunden..."/Mittagspause
> (und darf nur als PM mitgeteilt werden) ?
> Grüße
> Bernd


 

Tztztz, der Bernd?! Das ist mir einer!   




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Deshalb würde ich mich selber auch niemals als "Lehrer" oder "Zeugniserteiler" von Beiträgen aufspielen!
> 
> ...


 
Aber so ist das mit dem homo interneticus  , der Inhalt von geposteten Beiträgen findet selten den Weg ins Langzeitgedächnis.  




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, total. Sorry ...


 
Vorschlag zur Güte, quasi dritte Siebstufe  

Machste nach der Mittagspause offiziell Feierabend, dann ist es sogar eine FAR, und ich stehe nicht so unter Leistungsdruck eine schnelle Runde hinlegen zu müssen. (Obwohl Feierabend vor Antritt der Mittagspause bei möglichen  Freizeitverletzungen versicherungstechnisch deutlich besser ist. Ich stelle mir gerade das Gesicht des BG-Mitarbeiters vor, wenn er den Unfallbericht "MTB-Sturz während der Mittagspause" liest. )

VG Martin


----------



## FranG (15. April 2005)

Eine wirklich feine Runde war das gestern, obwohl das die 'Daten' garnicht wiedergeben.

@koellefornia alias Rene alias 'Mr. Fangopacko': 
Ich hoffe unter der Schlammpackung hast Du nix schlimmeres mehr 'endeckt'. Dein Outfit danach war wirklich ziemlich spektakulär.

Gestern wieder viele Dinge gelernt:
- Unbedingt was zum Buddeln bei so einer Tour mitnehmen
- Ich weiss jetzt was ein "road gap" ist, wenigstens wie er aussieht  
- Mit freerideerfahrenen Menschen zu Touren kann sehr inspirierend sein (...das geht noch was!) 

Danke an Martin für die nette Tour, ich hoffe wir können die restlichen Pfade auch noch "bearbeiten". Dann aber bitte mit etwas mehr Jasmintee 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Delgado (15. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern wieder viele Dinge gelernt:
> - Unbedingt was zum Buddeln bei so einer Tour mitnehmen



Du meinst Eimerchen und Schäufelchen um die laaangen Pausen zu füllen   

Hoffe Du bist wenigstens mit dem Bike aus Holweide angereist.


Spaß beiseite; Kommst Du Sonntag zu SIT?

Gruß


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wirklich feine Runde war das gestern, obwohl das die 'Daten' garnicht wiedergeben.
> 
> @koellefornia alias Rene alias 'Mr. Fangopacko':
> Ich hoffe unter der Schlammpackung hast Du nix schlimmeres mehr 'endeckt'. Dein Outfit danach war wirklich ziemlich spektakulär.
> ...


 
Gut, die Standzeit war schon was exterm .

Aber, ich überlege mir ernsthaft, ob ich mir zu einen Hardttouren einen Klappspaten besorgen soll. Da gibt es einige Stellen, da kann ich nicht rüberfahren, aber mit einer Rampe drüberspringen.

Das Auenland ist klasse, da sind noch ein, zwei schöne - wenn auch kurze - Downhillsingletrails versteckt.

Ich sage ja, da kann man in der Hardt stundenlang von einen Spot zum nächsten fahren und Technik üben, und das im Rahmen einer Tour. 

Und von Tourer bis Freeerider ist für alle was dabei.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Machste nach der Mittagspause offiziell Feierabend, dann ist es sogar eine FAR, und ich stehe nicht so unter Leistungsdruck eine schnelle Runde hinlegen zu müssen. (Obwohl Feierabend vor Antritt der Mittagspause bei möglichen  Freizeitverletzungen versicherungstechnisch deutlich besser ist. Ich stelle mir gerade das Gesicht des BG-Mitarbeiters vor, wenn er den Unfallbericht "MTB-Sturz während der Mittagspause" liest. )
> VG Martin


Das wäre jetzt auch eine Frage der Definition des Begriffes "Feierabend" ...  
Egal ... ich würde mich ausloggen und wäre dann versicherungstechnisch eigenverantwortlich. Aber jetzt zum Thema:
Da die Hardt ja quasi vor der Haustür liegt, können wir ja jederzeit abbrechen und am nächsten Tag die Tour wiederaufnehmen, oder?
Vielleicht kann ja um diese Zeit noch der ein oder andere in der Nähe Wohnende sich uns anschließen? 
Den Termin kann man dann ja kurzfristig ins LMB stellen.

Stefan

P.S.: Denke jetzt mal intensiv über die Eröffnung eines Threads "Mittagspausen-Biking" nach ...


----------



## FranG (15. April 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst Eimerchen und Schäufelchen um die laaangen Pausen zu füllen


Michael, du bringst es wie immer auf den Punkt. 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe Du bist wenigstens mit dem Bike aus Holweide angereist.


Aber klar doch, obwohl ich aufn letzten Drücker ankam. Ausserdem habe ich mich natürlich bei sooo viel Inspiration durch die beiden Freireiterkollegen aufm Nachhauseweg nochmal richtig schön langemacht.   Ist halt doch besser, wenn einer an bestimmten Stellen mal vorfährt. 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Spaß beiseite; Kommst Du Sonntag zu SIT?


Nee, leider nicht. Zu der Zeit bin ich mit meinen Kindern auf Radtour. Mit Stützrädern, Eimerchen und Schäufelchen zu einem Spielplatz "Richtung Bensberg/Moitzfeld" (um jetzt nicht OT zu werden).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## mikel.j (15. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Denke jetzt mal intensiv über die Eröffnung eines Threads "Mittagspausen-Biking" nach ...



Da kann ich auch noch einen ...   

Da ich mich heute Morgen mit dem Bike auf den Weg ins Büro gemacht habe und etwas durch den K-Forst gekurvt bin, um dann heute Nachmittag noch ein bischen bei dem schönen Wetter die Straßen unsicher zu machen, plädiere ich eindeutig für einen *"Vor-der-Arbeit-Thread"* der dann gerne noch um ein* "Kaffeepausen-last-minute-Biken" * erweitert werden kann.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre jetzt auch eine Frage der Definition des Begriffes "Feierabend" ...
> Egal ... ich würde mich ausloggen und wäre dann versicherungstechnisch eigenverantwortlich. Aber jetzt zum Thema:
> Da die Hardt ja quasi vor der Haustür liegt, können wir ja jederzeit abbrechen und am nächsten Tag die Tour wiederaufnehmen, oder?
> Vielleicht kann ja um diese Zeit noch der ein oder andere in der Nähe Wohnende sich uns anschließen?
> ...


 
Wenn ich dann noch das 'Riesenhündchen' ab und zu mitnehmen darf, perfekt!

Was für einen Zeitrahmen hast Du denn? Und wo soll der Treffpunkt?

Tennisanlage Moitzfeld, Hardteingang zum Wurzelpfad Richtung 'See'?

Heute wäre es perfekt, schaut Euch nur das Wetterchen an, ideal zum Helden zeugen, äh Biken.  

Leider muss jetzt mal kurz in den Garten. Habe heute morgen auf dem Markt einen sehr netten Anbieter (griechisch/libanesischer Herkunft  ) von mediterranen Spezialitäten von meiner Frau vorgestellt bekommen. Kamen ins Gespräch, und ich dürfte die verschiedesten Pasten und Cremes mit Fadenbrot probieren. "Probieren Sie doch mal unsere Bärlauchcreme!" Ich: "Bärlauch?! Hab' ich eine Plantage von im Garten". Er: "Ist nicht wahr? Wissen Sie wie teuer ich das Zeug einkaufen muss?"

Kurze Rede langer Sinn. Er bekommt jetzt eine große Pflanzkiste mit Bärlauchpflanzen geschenkt. Und ich weiß, wo ich demnächst meine Spezialitäten kaufe, äh geschenkt bekomme. 

Teilnehmer des GPS-WORKSHOPs haben bereits drei Spezialcremes zu Fadenbrot kennengelernt. Lecker, lecker, ich glaube, das sollten wir noch mal wiederholen.   

So, das wars  jetzt mal wieder vom Erzählbär. Und wenn Ihr lieb seid und keinen Müll in Thread postet, gibts heute abend noch eine Gute Nacht Geschichte.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Leider muss jetzt mal kurz in den Garten. Habe heute morgen auf dem Markt einen sehr netten Anbieter (griechisch/libanesischer Herkunft  ) von mediterranen Spezialitäten von meiner Frau vorgestellt bekommen. Kamen ins Gespräch, und ich dürfte die verschiedesten Pasten und Cremes mit Fadenbrot probieren. "Probieren Sie doch mal unsere Bärlauchcreme!" Ich: "Bärlauch?! Hab' ich eine Plantage von im Garten". Er: "Ist nicht wahr? Wissen Sie wie teuer ich das Zeug einkaufen muss?"
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
das ist jetzt aber bestimmt alles offf-topic (ohne Zensur üben zu wollen) und darf hier nicht veröffentlicht werden (ich befürchte, daß dies auch für die Gute-Nacht-Geschichte gilt!). Nur als PM erlaubt!
@all
Außerdem weise ich vorab  schon mal darauf hin, daß auch Wochenendtouren *keine* Feierabendtouren sind und demzufolge auch für diese Touren ein eigener Thread eingerichtet werden muß!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und wo soll der Treffpunkt?
> 
> Tennisanlage Moitzfeld, Hardteingang zum Wurzelpfad Richtung 'See'?
> ...


Bikeshop Moitzfeld - das kennen wir beide, liegt (fast) auf dem Weg und ich kann mich nicht verfahren. Terminabsprache dann besser telefonisch/per e-mail. 

@mikel-j.
Die Mittagspause wäre doch auch was für dich, oder?

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (15. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @mikel-j.
> Die Mittagspause wäre doch auch was für dich, oder?



Im Prinzip ja, wenn ich im Büro bin und vorher Bescheid weiß und dann meine Klamotten inkl. Bike dabei habe. Müßte dann nur kurz von Forsbach rüber düsen   

Off Topic   :
@Stefan: Ich führe heute übrigens erstmals als rollende Litfaßsäule mein SIT-Trikot spazieren und habe schon bewundernde Blicke geerntet, was natürlich nur auf mein blendendes Aussehen und meinen Astralkörper zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> das ist jetzt aber bestimmt alles offf-topic (ohne Zensur üben zu wollen) und darf hier nicht veröffentlicht werden (ich befürchte, daß dies auch für die Gute-Nacht-Geschichte gilt!). Nur als PM erlaubt!
> @all
> Außerdem weise ich vorab schon mal darauf hin, daß auch Wochenendtouren *keine* Feierabendtouren sind und demzufolge auch für diese Touren ein eigener Thread eingerichtet werden muß!
> ...


 
Zweites und drittes Sieb nicht angewendet.  

Schnuckel und mein homo interneticus, ich hab' Dich ehrlich lieb.  Weißt Du was:

Das erste Mal ist es ein Brüller, das zweite Mal ein guter Lacher, das dritte Mal ein Schmunzler, aber ab dem vierten Mal fängt es an mich zu langweilen. 

Vorschlag zur dritten Siebstufe:

Du machst einfach ein Thread mit dem Titel "Bernd, der homo interneticus. Durch seine Augen die wahre Wahrheit erkennen!".

Dort zitierst Du die einzelnen Posting und machst uns den "Harald Schmidt".

Wenn ich darf, mische ich gerne mit, natürlich unter den strengen Augen des Zucht- und Ritenmeisters. So können wir uns alle genüsslich metaphysisch über den Sinn und Unsinn unseres Daseins und unserer Verhaltensweisen auslassen, ohne die anderen Threads vollzumüllen.

Wir kommen auf unsere intellektuellen Kosten und langweilen die anderen nicht, die sich nur für so profane Dinge wie Biken, Touren und anderer Banalitäten interessieren.

Na, wie gefällt Dir das?

STOP, bevor Du jetzt in die Tasten haust, bitte erst neuen Spielwiesenthread eröffnen und mir mit PM oder per allgemeiner Freigabe für alle das "GO" mitteilen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip ja, wenn ich im Büro bin und vorher Bescheid weiß und dann meine Klamotten inkl. Bike dabei habe. Müßte dann nur kurz von Forsbach rüber düsen
> 
> Off Topic  :
> @Stefan: Ich führe heute übrigens erstmals als rollende Litfaßsäule mein SIT-Trikot spazieren und habe schon bewundernde Blicke geerntet, was natürlich nur auf mein blendendes Aussehen und meinen Astralkörper zurückzuführen ist.


 
Oder neuer Spezialthread  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zweites und drittes Sieb nicht angewendet.
> 
> Schnuckel und mein homo interneticus, ich hab' Dich ehrlich lieb.  Weißt Du was:
> 
> ...


        und Ende
Bernd


----------



## koellefornia (15. April 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Eine wirklich feine Runde war das gestern, obwohl das die 'Daten' garnicht wiedergeben.
> 
> @koellefornia alias Rene alias 'Mr. Fangopacko':
> Ich hoffe unter der Schlammpackung hast Du nix schlimmeres mehr 'endeckt'. Dein Outfit danach war wirklich ziemlich spektakulär.
> ...



nein nein...passt schon.
aber ich hab mir überlegt das ich demnächst auch mit rucksack fahre...da pack ich dann meine badehose und duschgel rein!  

die felge hat leider ein wenig mehr gelitten als es im montierten zustand schien...bekomm sie dienstag wieder.

de sattel hab ich selber gerichtet...der hing ein wenig neben der linie.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> nein nein...passt schon.
> aber ich hab mir überlegt das ich demnächst auch mit rucksack fahre...da pack ich dann meine badehose und duschgel rein!
> 
> die felge hat leider ein wenig mehr gelitten als es im montierten zustand schien...bekomm sie dienstag wieder.
> ...


 
Ja, genau, Mannschaftsbaden im Milchborntal.   

Ärgerlich mit dem Vorderrad, kenne ich zur genüge. Ich schrotte allerdings die Laufräder direkt an Ort und Stelle. Nochmaliges Handanlegen lohnt dann nicht mehr, außer zum Ausbau. 

Was sagt denn die Gabel?

VG Martin


----------



## koellefornia (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau, Mannschaftsbaden im Milchborntal.
> 
> Ärgerlich mit dem Vorderrad, kenne ich zur genüge. Ich schrotte allerdings die Laufräder direkt an Ort und Stelle. Nochmaliges Handanlegen lohnt dann nicht mehr, außer zum Ausbau.
> 
> ...




die scheint okay zu sein...federt zumindest noch ein und aus...  
und das magnesium wird wohl ehr brechen als sich verbiegen, oder?

so schlimm war der "abflug" ja auch garnicht.
wenn ihr nächste woche noch ne tour startet bin ich wieder mit von der partie.

ab samstags bin ich leider 3 - 4 wochen im ausland.

also...schönes we wünsch' ich euch allen.


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> die scheint okay zu sein...federt zumindest noch ein und aus...
> und das magnesium wird wohl ehr brechen als sich verbiegen, oder?


 
Gut, sehe ich auch so.



			
				koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> so schlimm war der "abflug" ja auch garnicht.


 
Solange Du Dein Bike nicht komplett im Matschloch(-see ) versenkst, stimmt das. Aber ich habe schon andere Sachen erlebt, ich sag' nur Bike-Diving   . 



			
				koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr nächste woche noch ne tour startet bin ich wieder mit von der partie.
> 
> ab samstags bin ich leider 3 - 4 wochen im ausland.
> 
> also...schönes we wünsch' ich euch allen.


 
Gute Idee. Machen wir. Dann erobern wir das Auenland (zurück) und die restlichen Trails. Wer nimmt den aufblasbaren Mini-Bagger (fürs Trailshaping) mit ?  

Bis nächste Woche.

VG Martin

PS: FAR-Termin stelle ich noch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee. Machen wir. Dann erobern wir das Auenland (zurück) und die restlichen Trails. Wer nimmt den aufblasbaren Mini-Bagger (fürs Trailshaping) mit ?
> 
> Bis nächste Woche.
> 
> ...



Martin, den aufblasbaren Handagger = Klappspaten kann ich mitbringen. Hatte aber schonmal angedacht, nächste Woche eine Runde Rtg. Lindlar (nicht bis Lindlar!) anzubieten. Quasi als Abwechslung nahe Runde - ferne Runde. Würde über Juckerberg als Einstieg Rtg. Bärbroich, Engeldorf, Unterbörsch usw. verlaufen. Bisschen gemischt Gelände/Straße... Was hält er davon? Wären ca. ganz grob 30/600...
Grüße


----------



## Antek (15. April 2005)

gelöscht


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

neuer Termin einer Hardt-Runde:

Donnerstag, 21.04.2005, Sammelzeit ab 17:45 Uhr, Startzeit 18:00 Uhr, Dauer 2-3 h, Einstufung mittel/mittel

LMB-URL http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin


----------



## koellefornia (19. April 2005)

bin dabei...unter vorbehalt das meine laufrad bist dahin fertig ist!


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

koellefornia schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei...unter vorbehalt das meine laufrad bist dahin fertig ist!


 
Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

für morgen sieht es ja zunehmend besser aus. Planungstechnisch habe ich eine neue Runde gebastelt. Wieder - je nach Lust und Laune - zwischen 20 - 30 km und 500-800 hm. Zum einen werden wir die Trails fahren, die wir letztes Mal nicht geschafft haben, es werden aber auch ein paar Neue dabei sein. Und damit meine wirklich neu, d.h. heute frisch entdeckt.  

z.B. vom Hardter Rücken nördlich den engkurvigen Singletrail (Frank @FranG weiß, welchen ich meine  ) runter, der dann in einem steilen Downhill mit der Möglichkeit eines Rampensprung endet (für unsere Freeridergemeinde  ). Statt den Downhillbereich zu fahren, biegen wir nach links in einen ehemaligen Rückeweg, der offensichtlich im dichten Wald endet. Ganz endet? Nein, nein  Für's geschulte Auge schlängelt sich ein Singletrail/Wildwechsel an der Hangkante entlang. Von dort gelangt man in einem Bogen etliche Höhnmeter tiefer wieder auf den Hardter Rücken. Um dann auf der anderen Seite direkt in den nächsten Singletrail einzubiegen.  

Das Leben kann so schön sein.   

Also, eintragen, marsch, marsch.  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Hallo Rene,

was macht das Laufrad? Oder kannst Einrad fahren ?

Kurze Info wäre nicht schlecht!

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der Bericht von unserer dritten Tour.

Mitfahrer waren

koellefornia Rene
juchhu Martin
Pünktlich um 17:45 Uhr traf ich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ein. Da ich noch alleine war, übte ich auf dem Parkplatz Slalomfahren, Balancieren, Garagenfahren  und Wheelies. Da bis 18:05 Uhr leider noch keiner eingetroffen war, machte ich mich auf den Weg Richtung Hardter Rücken.

Rene traf kurz nach 18:05 Uhr ein. Und so spielten wir Fuchs und Meute, wo bei der Fuchs an der Grube Cox gestellt wurde.  Ab dann fuhren wir gemeinsam. Die erste Singletrailsection fuhr ich leider ohne Rene. Da die Gemeinde zunehmend mehr nach Fotos schreit, habe ich eine kleine Fotosafari gemacht. Bis zur Grube Cox leider ohne Rene.

URL fürs Fotoalbum (bitte Fotos aufsteigend sortieren):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6897







Auf dem Weg zum Hardter Rücken.






Auf dem Hardter Rücken Richtung Herkenrath






War da nicht der Singletraileingang?






Sehr schmal, aber sehr fein  






Jetzt gehts richtig abwärts.






Licht, Schatten und Wasserspiel






Blick Richtung Schloß Leerbach






Runter zum 'Gardasee'. Sieht einfacher aus, als es ist.






Bike-Diving-Trail abgesperrt. Insider wissen warum !  






Die Grube Cox in voller Schönheit






Rene @koellefornia während der Fotopause und neugierig auf den nächsten Singletrail






Und da kommt er schon. Vom Hardter Rücken in Blickrichtung Köln die 'engen Serpentinen' runter.

Mehr Fotos bzw. alle unter:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6897

Jetzt zum Schluß noch was für die Statistikfreaks:

Datum: 21.04.2005
Startzeit: 18:05 Uhr  
Tourlänge: 21,19 km 
Gesamtzeit: 02:59:06
Zeit in Bewegung: 02:03:54
Zeit im Stand: 00:55:12 (reine Fotozeit  )
V-Schnitt: 7,10 km/h :kotz: 
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 10,26 km/h  (Die Singletrails waren nicht trocken)
V-max.: 36,9 km/h (meine  )
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 423,4 m (100% SA), 529,8 m (0% SA), 532,57 m (FUGAWI)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 419,6 m (100% SA), 527,4 m (0% SA), 546,03 m (FUGAWI)
Tiefster Punkt: 104,0 m ü. NN (MM), 101,08 m ü. NN (FUGAWI)
Höchster Punkt: 215,4 m ü. NN (MM), 226,53 m ü. NN (FUGAWI)

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5 und FUGAWI 3.1.4.746

Profil:






3D-Darstellung:






2D-Darstellung:






VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (24. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der Bericht von meiner standalone Tour. Da ich am Samstag bis Mittag gearbeitet habe, war es eine Feierabendtour.  

Mitfahrer war 

juchhu Martin
Aber wenigstens keine Diskussion darüber, wer das Tourguiding macht und wer wofür wieviele Punkte bekommt.  

13:30 Uhr gings von zuhause los in Richtung Technologiepark. Dann rüber über die Autobahn und über den Singletrail parallel zur Autobahn nach Osten. 






*Östlicher Königsforst mit Blick nach Osten ...*






*... auf das Bergwerkmuseum am Lüderich*

Von dort aus ins echte Singletrailgebiet des östlichen Königsforstes.






Leider muss ich die Kunde verbreiten, dass der südöstlichste Königsforstbereich durch höhere und niedere Gewalt nicht mehr flüssig befahrbar ist. Alle naselang liegen umgestürzte und gefällte bzw. abgelegte Bäume auf dem ehemals so schönen Singletrail.    

Dann über die Sülz und von Süden aus einen Angriff auf den Lüderich gestartet. Schöne Strecke.  Der größte Teil führt die ausgeschilderte Berkwerkmuseumsstrecke (größtenteils Singletrail und netter Wanderweg). Dann eine Fastumrundung des Lüderich und Downhill in Richtung Süden, um auf einen meiner Lüdericher Lieblingssingletrails abzubiegen. Gerade im schönen Flow und was sehen meine wutentbrandten Augen? Wieder eine mutwillige Baumsperre. Heute kein Bock zum Räumen, mache ich das nächste Mal.  Weiter gehts um zweiten Teil und ... schon wieder Baumsperre. Diesmal mit Zornesröte ab damit in die Botanik hangabwärts.  So, das will ich sehe, wie die das wieder hochtragen.  






*Unterhalb des Lüderich mit Blick auf den östlichen Königsforst*

Dann eine kleine Strecke über den Wanderweg und Steileinfahrt in den Singletrail runter zur Sülz. Kleiner fieser Singletrail  . Von da wieder ein bischen uphill und nach Untereschbach. Hier an der Sülz flußaufwärts und vor Immekeppel über die Brücke noch den schönen Uphill mitgenommen. Runter nach Immekeppel und Richtung Moitzfeld an den Fischteichen vorbei. Dann den fiesen Uphill hoch nach Ehrenfeld. Richtung Neuenhaus und in die Hardt. Hier noch eine kleine Runde um die Erdenburg und nach Hause. So kann ich jetzt wenigstens schreiben, dass ich heute meine erste Ringwalltour des Jahres mit mehr als einem Ringwall gemacht habe.  

Jetzt zum Schluß noch was für die Statistikfreaks:

Datum: 23.04.2005
Startzeit: 13:30 Uhr 
Tourlänge: 28,13 km 
Gesamtzeit: 02:12:29
Zeit in Bewegung: 01:48:17
Zeit im Stand: 00:24:12 (reine Fotozeit  )
V-Schnitt: 12,74 km/h 
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 15,59km/h
V-max.: 66,0 km/h (meine   )
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 574,67 m (100% SA)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 574,77 m (100% SA)
Tiefster Punkt: 82,0 m ü. NN
Höchster Punkt: 248,23m ü. NN

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5

Profil:






3D-Darstellung:






2D-Darstellung:






VG Martin[/QUOTE]


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Ups, in den falschen Thread gepostet.  

Sorry!

VG Martin


----------

